# The HAARP Machine Megathread - Remastered Edition (Still playing the Euro tour)



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...mment_id=144882441&offset=0&total_comments=18


Monuments says they're still on, so it'll be interesting to see who will be playing.


----------



## matt397

Another HAARP Machine thread ?







I saw that too and was a bit confused considering everyone but the Al left.


----------



## anomynous

Elliot already said he isn't doing it


----------



## JosephAOI

Shit, really? I didn't even know they considered him.


----------



## anomynous

He posted it on some youtube video or something.



He never said he was asked, just said he wasn't going to do it.


----------



## Housty00

anomynous said:


> He posted it on some youtube video or something.
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he was asked, just said he wasn't going to do it.



Link?


----------



## anomynous

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdWALftf_6E&list=UUbAsGZWB51gcErxYmShdKSQ&index=2


----------



## JEngelking

"fuck dat"


----------



## Ralyks

Watch Lyle Cooper get picked up on drums.


----------



## nsimonsen

It makes utter sense that Elliot would avoid working with Al given his close relationship with Misha.

Also, pretty sure Elliot has posted about his desire to stay away from heavy music for a while since he left Tesseract.

I foresee Al playing with a Macbook from now on...


----------



## Maniacal

So The Haarp Machine just did a new photoshoot:


----------



## Riffer

^BUUUUURRRRNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nsimonsen

Maniacal said:


> So The Haarp Machine just did a new photoshoot:


 
OH FUCK! ACTUALLY JUST LOST MY SHIT AT WORK!


----------



## sakeido

artist sketch of new Haarp lineup


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I keep thinking Al should try Neema as a vocalist. From what I've heard of both of these guys, it'll be a match made in Heaven or, some more of the same.


----------



## gunch

anomynous said:


> He posted it on some youtube video or something.
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he was asked, just said he wasn't going to do it.






Preemptive NO


----------



## Eptaceros

Ralyks said:


> Watch Lyle Cooper get picked up on drums.



hah! only in Al's dreams. I'd much rather see Lyle playing with his own bands Abhorrent and Absvrdist.


----------



## Ralyks

Eptaceros said:


> hah! only in Al's dreams. I'd much rather see Lyle playing with his own bands Abhorrent and Absvrdist.



I know, I would just get a laugh out of the Faceless/HAARP drummer swap.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

So how long before the banhammer strikes, again?


----------



## baptizedinblood

anomynous said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdWALftf_6E&list=UUbAsGZWB51gcErxYmShdKSQ&index=2



Ironically I was at that show...


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Forgive the complete cluelessness on my behalf but I'm inclined to ask these questions because I really liked Disclosure and I'm having trouble finding answers.

1) Why did everyone leave the band except or Al? Bad terms or Good terms? Is it just a hiatus?

2) Why does every HAARP thread mention a potential "ban" or closing of a thread? What happened?? 

Genuinely curious here, no BS.


----------



## TIBrent

GatherTheArsenal said:


> 1) Why did everyone leave the band except or Al? Bad terms or Good terms? Is it just a hiatus?


It would appear not on the best of terms, & permanent.


GatherTheArsenal said:


> 2) Why does every HAARP thread mention a potential "ban" or closing of a thread? What happened??


A lot of conspiracy theories behind how the music was tracked has lead to heated words & slander on this forum.
-Brent


----------



## Rick

Maniacal said:


> So The Haarp Machine just did a new photoshoot:



What is that?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I'm really curious what Al plans to do. Would love to see HAARP Machine be able to continue touring.


----------



## jawbreaker

goldsteinat0r said:


> I'm really curious what Al plans to do. Would love to see HAARP Machine be able to continue touring.



If you saw Al live i'm sure you would change your mind. All the good people left. Al was terrible when I saw them.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Honestly, this was all very untimely to me, as I just fell in love with Disclosure. However, it shouldn't be crazy to think that Al is a little egomaniacal. After all, we are a forum of guitarists, and well, most other people would consider us to be... well... you get the point!


----------



## CloudAC

2 pages in and there is already some hilarious shit being posted haha. Interesting to see what Al is gonna do. 

Surely he won't perform by himself... Right? 









Right?


----------



## JosephAOI

^^^  I wonder what Al's vocals will sound like.


----------



## Compton

JosephAOI said:


> ^^^  I wonder what Al's vocals will sound like.



bahaha


----------



## Daxten

If those guys who left were professional they would play the rest of the shows with Al.. and I bet they will do exactly that


----------



## JosephAOI

Daxten said:


> If those guys who left were professional they would play the rest of the shows with Al.. and I bet they will do exactly that



Uhhh.. Why? 

They aren't in The Haarp Machine anymore


----------



## MJS

Daxten said:


> If those guys who left were professional they would play the rest of the shows with Al.. and I bet they will do exactly that


 
You do know what the word _left_ means... right?


----------



## JEngelking

JosephAOI said:


> Uhhh.. Why?
> 
> They aren't in The Haarp Machine anymore



Exactly.



Daxten said:


> If those guys who left were professional they would play the rest of the shows with Al.. and I bet *they will do exactly that*



Yepnope.


----------



## mithologian

I mean, its doable...


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Everyone is expecting too much from a band that didn't have a lot of time to record and rehearse and were rushed out touring too AFAIK  I honestly don't get all this shitstorm business, I'll just keep listening to Al's stuff cause the songs are cool and the lyrics are cool too.

Haters gonna hate. 

And I couldn't give minus fucks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5U19e2q2k0


----------



## Randy

Let's please try to keep this thread on topic. Trust me, I'm willing to be loose with regard to what applies (opinions on who might tour, opinions on if they can pull it off, etc. will be allowed); just try to keep the thread mildly relevant to the existence or in-existence of the European tour.

Thank you.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I'm interested to see what he's gonna pull out of the bag.
Anything is possible.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

TIBrent said:


> It would appear not on the best of terms, & permanent.
> 
> A lot of conspiracy theories behind how the music was tracked has lead to heated words & slander on this forum.
> -Brent



Thanks for answering this swiftly, bro. I have had the same questions. I am clueless too.


----------



## Matt_D_

mithologian said:


> I mean, its doable...



when the camera cuts to the "band". just so good.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Al wrote all the music (supposedly for all the instruments), arranged everything, did all the layouts, directed the artwork, even took a bit into digging into the management. He was HAARP for the longest time remember, before he got a band? --- I bet he is a little egomaniacal and has some control issues.

But what can we say? We all have our flaws. And like someone said above...we are a forum of guitarists...and guitarists are known for...well...you get the idea...


----------



## MetalBuddah

GatherTheArsenal said:


> 1) Why did everyone leave the band except or Al? Bad terms or Good terms? Is it just a hiatus?



Very bad/very much illegal terms in part of Al. This is not just some rumor either as this is coming directly from Mike...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I think this might say it all...

http://www.facebook.com/thehaarpmachine/app_139229522811253?ref=ts

LOL


----------



## Lorcan Ward

CloudAC said:


> 2 pages in and there is already some hilarious shit being posted haha. Interesting to see what Al is gonna do.
> 
> Surely he won't perform by himself... Right?
> 
> Right?



What if he isn't able to play? Will they just put the CD on take requests?


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep




----------



## RagtimeDandy

Daxten said:


> If those guys who left were professional they would play the rest of the shows with Al.. and I bet they will do exactly that



You do realize that the unprofessionalism came from Al right? The other guys are all, as far as I can tell, stand up down to earth guys. Needless to say Al's had a history of unprofessionlism


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

Saw this, 'ed

And yes, it is a joke, people. But I wouldn't be surprised if it actually wasn't


----------



## CloudAC

And the depressing thing here is, some people will ACTUALLY believe that article.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

This is the unfortunate truth. I'll admit, I did until I saw the tags saying "satire, THIS IS A JOKE PEOPLE"


----------



## orange1

SerratedSkies said:


> Honestly, this was all very untimely to me, as I just fell in love with Disclosure. However, it shouldn't be crazy to think that Al is a little egomaniacal. After all, we are a forum of guitarists, and well, most other people would consider us to be... well... you get the point!



Ain't that the truth


----------



## JosephAOI

RagtimeDandy said:


> You do realize that the unprofessionalism came from Al right? The other guys are all, as far as I can tell, stand up down to earth guys. Needless to say Al's had a history of unprofessionlism



Mike is reportedly not the easiest dude to get along with either.


----------



## Guitarman700

JosephAOI said:


> Mike is reportedly not the easiest dude to get along with either.



Mike is a teddy bear. I'm glad he's doing his own thing now.


----------



## Necropitated

Zeno said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy
> 
> Saw this, 'ed
> 
> And yes, it is a joke, people. But I wouldn't be surprised if it actually wasn't




Thats my tab xD


----------



## JoeyW

I loved this band so much, but after seeing the live videos I'm really dissapointed. Skip to 7:00 any naysayers.


----------



## Larrikin666

JosephAOI said:


> Mike is reportedly not the easiest dude to get along with either.




That's weird. I got the exact opposite impression when hanging out with them when we played together in Pittsburgh. A few hours together certainly doesn't give you the best indication of what it's like to work with someone, but he seemed super easy to get along with. My impression of Al from that day is right in line with what everyone else says.


----------



## JosephAOI

He definitely seems like a wonderful guy from the few things I've seen of him and the couple times I've talked to him but, like you said, we don't know what he's like to work with professionally.


----------



## fiveyears

JoeyW said:


> I loved this band so much, but after seeing the live videos I'm really dissapointed. Skip to 7:00 any naysayers.




Man, I was cringing the whole time during that solo..


----------



## TIBrent

wow 
-Brent


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRecords/posts/240409949428965

If anymore confirmation is needed that somebody's touring under "The HAARP Machine"


----------



## Philligan

fiveyears said:


> Man, I was cringing the whole time during that solo..



That was rough  

I don't really like the lyrics, but I still really liked the album as a whole. It'd be cool to see him just do like studio albums, and maybe get a bunch of guest appearances.


----------



## Randy

anomynous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRecords/posts/240409949428965
> 
> If anymore confirmation is needed that somebody's touring under "The HAARP Machine"



Jesus, so much trolling.


----------



## Jake

anomynous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRecords/posts/240409949428965
> 
> If anymore confirmation is needed that somebody's touring under "The HAARP Machine"


According to Sumerian in the comments there HAARP did not break up and will play all scheduled dates.


----------



## Philligan

> i dunno, but i'm looking forward to hearing the laptop play Esoteric Agenda


----------



## ittoa666

This is the most confusing thread for a band. So many wuts.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Lol Sumerian starts investigating...somehow didnt know 3/4 the band left. I wonder if Al's kept the whole thing quiet. If that's the case I really don't see Al ever getting another record deal...ever.


----------



## Jake

Philligan said:


>


that was my favorite comment by far


----------



## getaway_fromme

Ugh. I really wanted to like this band, but hearing it live....Conspiracies came from somewhere, pretty obviously. I'm not supporting this band anymore...

Cool ideas + technology =/= good band. At all, apparently.


----------



## CloudAC

Sumerian Records said:


> The|HAARP|Machine did not break up, and they will play all scheduled shows.



  The plot thickens...


----------



## Riffer

That solo..................................


----------



## CloudAC

^^ Also, this. He butchered that section completely, what on earth happened there?


----------



## Riffer

I like how right after the solo he turned to the drummer like "WTF" as if to blame it on him or the gear.


----------



## the fuhrer

He's almost as bad as me


----------



## Renen

OK, Isn't that solo the one Nolly did on the album? One he didn't record? He messed up the solo but he plays nearly everything else flawlessly throughout the whole video. Ive seen pretty much every live video on youtube of them during this tour and in my opinion from what I've seen he is pretty damn good. It just seems like he has trouble with the Pleiadian Keys solo, which sounds pretty hard to me. I know I couldn't pull off half the stuff he does live. 
I look forward to seeing them live in the future and I hope he continues to make new music as well. Whether you care or not about his live performance the album was pretty good in my opinion with creative and fresh ideas.

my opinion^


----------



## themike

the fuhrer said:


> He's almost as bad as me



That's his "NAILED IT" motion


----------



## Compton

hahah that solo at 7:00 so gooood


----------



## anomynous

I thought the Nolly solo wasn't on the album?


----------



## -Nolly-

anomynous said:


> I thought the Nolly solo wasn't on the album?



Correct


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Riffer said:


> I like how right after the solo he turned to the drummer like "WTF" as if to blame it on him or the gear.



Agreed man.

See, it's not one video though. I have watched many videos, and whether due to poor quality or whatever, there are just some terrible performances by Al. Now, on the flipside, I have also seem some great ones that throw all the stupid "in-studio-clipping-mashing-butchering-whatever" conspiracies out the window because Al can play alot of that stuff flawlessly live. (I will openly admit that I have done the same thing. Almost drag-and-drop notes on some riffs that I couldnt play at the time.) 

To sum it up, for me, it's about a 50/50 balance on the scale because I am balancing the really bad with a few damn shiny diamonds in the rough.

I must sadly say, I see the HAARP style (those big string-leaps, the scale choices, groovy lead-type riffs) as an influence on myself. But.....I just don't think I could potentially support this band anymore after all the muck-about shit that has transpired in such a short time. Bleh.


----------



## isispelican

things are getting interesting


----------



## themike

I don't care about the band anymore, but I want to hear what Sumerian has to say about this and if they'll admit their involvement.

And also did Ola know about this? I want to assume that he did but also don't understand how he could back it knowing this...

I dont know - I'm confused about what should be confusing me


----------



## RagtimeDandy

th3m1ke said:


> I don't care about the band anymore, but I want to hear what Sumerian has to say about this and if they'll admit their involvement.
> 
> And also did Ola know about this? I want to assume that he did but also don't understand how he could back it knowing this...
> 
> I dont know - I'm confused about what should be confusing me



If Ola got paid, at the end of the day I highly doubt he gives a damn. Clearly the Varberg has been a success and has helped further his career, so I doubt whether or not the first Varberg went to someone who mimes and uses studio magic is really a concern of his at this time. Of course I'm speculating and could be way off, but that seems the most logical thing to me


----------



## Renen

My bad I had thought that was Nolly's solo. I stand corrected. 

Anyways If I do get a chance to see them live I would still go. I think there is still alot of potential as well as room for improvement.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Riffer said:


> I like how right after the solo he turned to the drummer like "WTF" as if to blame it on him or the gear.



It certainly wasn't clean. It did look like they were having gear issues that night though.

Regardless, can't say I'd feel cheated if I saw that set. They sound pretty tight considering how fucking insane the music is.

Edit - also Al looks like a damn kid....does anyone know how old he is?


----------



## orange1

Too funny the way he looked back at the giraffe to the solo ha ha


----------



## Hybrid138

Such a shame that everyone else sounds really tight in that video


----------



## themike

Now that I'm not reading it on my phone and talking to someone about it..... I wish this article was real


----------



## GSingleton

You guys see this yet?

EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

GSingleton said:


> You guys see this yet?
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



Already been posted like twice bro-bro. Satire.


----------



## Jonathan20022

th3m1ke said:


> Now that I'm not reading it on my phone and talking to someone about it..... I wish this article was real





GSingleton said:


> You guys see this yet?
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy









 Can't wait for the videos of the 22nd, I am beyond intrigued about how this is going to take place.


----------



## GSingleton

sorry i just did not see. Bed time haha


----------



## CrownofWorms

anomynous said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdWALftf_6E&list=UUbAsGZWB51gcErxYmShdKSQ&index=2





JEngelking said:


> "fuck dat"



I love Elliot, no hetero 


Is there a way I could hear his screams as a prominent part in music.

Also he sould be the second Haarp Machine guitarist after watching this


----------



## Breakdown

CrownofWorms said:


>





With skills like that he must be real popular with the ladies.


----------



## baryton

EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

baryton said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Guitar Pro Tablature Software Revealed As Original The HAARP Machine Member - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



...and for the umpteenth time... -.-' (*face palm)


----------



## downburst82

Should be pointed out that mike semesky's facebook page still has him listed as vocalist for the haarp machine and the cover page is the tour poster..so?

Conspiracy?


----------



## flaik

^this.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO THINK ANYMORE!


----------



## NaYoN

downburst82 said:


> Should be pointed out that mike semesky's facebook page still has him listed as vocalist for the haarp machine and the cover page is the tour poster..so?
> 
> Conspiracy?



Mike is 100% not involved with THM at this point.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The guitar pro thing is fake guys, holy balls


----------



## axxessdenied

BlindingLight7 said:


> The guitar pro thing is fake guys, holy balls



no way, are you serious?! LIKE REALLY!?! HOLY SHIT!










 that mayones vid!!! 

Never really paid much attention to the HAARP machine crap. It's too bad there's so much negativity surrounding this project. So much potential.


----------



## khobi64

why doesnt al just add bass, vocals and drums to his original backing track, im sure we wont notice when he plays live


----------



## downburst82

NaYoN said:


> Mike is 100% not involved with THM at this point.


I believe you probably know what your talking about,but seriously why wouldnt he change it on the facebook profile? he has made other reccent posts so it is still active..

Is it a strictly haarp machine "personal" profile not even controlled by him or something?


----------



## Jonathan20022

downburst82 said:


> I believe you probably know what your talking about,but seriously why wouldnt he change it on the facebook profile? he has made other reccent posts so it is still active..
> 
> Is it a strictly haarp machine "personal" profile not even controlled by him or something?



It's Facebook.

Why would anyone ever use it over Wikipedia as a legitimate source of info? 

And I'm pretty sure that if you left a band because someone was unpleasant or not easy to work with, you wouldn't stick for one last round of being stuck with said person for months at a time in a tight nit closed space. Think that over.

Mike Semensky is out, as are the other Gents. Ollie and Rudinger are onto better things now, so I don't see what the confusion is. It'll either be him, or just a group of hired hands filling in.


----------



## downburst82

^Well in this case wiki can be edited and changed by pretty much ANYONE...and I would have thought mike semesky's personal profile could only be edited by HIM. Im pretty sure if you left a band because someone was unpleasant or not easy to work with you would cut ties with said band and not still have it plastered all over your profile....that I find 

...think that over... (and try not to come off like a dick next time)

To be clear I believe he is out to, I was just questioning why he wouldnt change the info on his page if he left on such bad terms and is never returning. Im not taking it as a clue"oh he hasnt really left". Im just saying its weird and thats where the confusion comes from ..buddy.


----------



## FlameIbrah

Some of my thoughts on this whole matter... 

I believe Al is a great guitarist and composer. Everyone at the highest level uses "studio magic" (perhaps not to this degree but we will never really know quite frankly) so I think that's irrelevant. His songs are stupid hard (partially guitar pro to blame, partially ambition, but I'm willing to bet it was mostly lack of time to flesh out the arrangements to something more sane) and he changes the way he plays them live to be easier. From the live videos I've seen, he's decent to pretty good at executing the majority of the stuff. imho the pleidian keys solo would sound fine with more fx+another actual guitar player being there to properly fill in the space (most vids I've seen have the backing track either too low or al just completely over powers it which makes sense). I think all the drama in large part sabotaged any hope for this band to tour with a normal level of scrutiny. There are bands that are much more popular/lauded for their great ability and play much worse. I don't feel it's my place to comment on Al's character, but suffice it to say, it no-looky-so-good. Regardless, I will forever be a fan of the music because it's damn good...


...and what would any of y'all say if this whole drama and thrilling sequence of prog-metal milli-vanilli-ing was actually a planned publicity stunt? It probably isn't and I'm sure people at Sumerian are raging hard at this, but it's a compelling thought. I don't know about you guys, but if all these accusations and whatnot had never come about I bet you a lot of us wouldn't be looking everywhere to see every live vid of HAARP out there so we could put in our two cents... or going through the trouble of posting in and eventually closing 4 different threads about the same band and constantly speculating on what the truth is. I think it's just a bit too ironic that a band about conspiracies is the focal point of one of the most intricate band controversies I've ever heard of. I've actually gotten MORE interested in listening to the HAARP Machine and keeping up with their every move with the more news tidbits and scandalous BS that go by... is that just me?

Ain't no such thing as bad press...


----------



## Draceius

downburst82 said:


> ^Well in this case *wiki can be edited and changed by pretty much ANYONE*...and I would have thought mike semesky's personal profile could only be edited by HIM. Im pretty sure if you left a band because someone was unpleasant or not easy to work with you would cut ties with said band and not still have it plastered all over your profile....that I find
> 
> ...think that over... (and try not to come off like a dick next time)
> 
> To be clear I believe he is out to, I was just questioning why he wouldnt change the info on his page if he left on such bad terms and is never returning. Im not taking it as a clue"oh he hasnt really left". Im just saying its weird and thats where the confusion comes from ..buddy.



Just want to point out that wiki can't be edited and changed by anyone, it's moderated proof checked every day to ensure that doesn't happen, the people who write the articles do heavy research on the subject, proof of this would be with maestro d.alex gregory 

They made it clear that they were never returning with the statement they release when they left, I don't know why the facebook thing hasn't changed, but I don't think any of them care enough to chase up or even talk to al again.

Oh, and you're the only one who's coming off a little bit like a dick.


----------



## xfilth

Maybe they're legally obligated to finish the tour because of contracts, etc?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

FlameIbrah said:


> Some of my thoughts on this whole matter...
> 
> I believe Al is a great guitarist and composer. Everyone at the highest level uses "studio magic" (perhaps not to this degree but we will never really know quite frankly) so I think that's irrelevant. His songs are stupid hard (partially guitar pro to blame, partially ambition, but I'm willing to bet it was mostly lack of time to flesh out the arrangements to something more sane) and he changes the way he plays them live to be easier. From the live videos I've seen, he's decent to pretty good at executing the majority of the stuff. imho the pleidian keys solo would sound fine with more fx+another actual guitar player being there to properly fill in the space (most vids I've seen have the backing track either too low or al just completely over powers it which makes sense). I think all the drama in large part sabotaged any hope for this band to tour with a normal level of scrutiny. There are bands that are much more popular/lauded for their great ability and play much worse. I don't feel it's my place to comment on Al's character, but suffice it to say, it no-looky-so-good. Regardless, I will forever be a fan of the music because it's damn good...
> 
> 
> ...and what would any of y'all say if this whole drama and thrilling sequence of prog-metal milli-vanilli-ing was actually a planned publicity stunt? It probably isn't and I'm sure people at Sumerian are raging hard at this, but it's a compelling thought. I don't know about you guys, but if all these accusations and whatnot had never come about I bet you a lot of us wouldn't be looking everywhere to see every live vid of HAARP out there so we could put in our two cents... or going through the trouble of posting in and eventually closing 4 different threads about the same band and constantly speculating on what the truth is. I think it's just a bit too ironic that a band about conspiracies is the focal point of one of the most intricate band controversies I've ever heard of. I've actually gotten MORE interested in listening to the HAARP Machine and keeping up with their every move with the more news tidbits and scandalous BS that go by... is that just me?
> 
> Ain't no such thing as bad press...


 
This. ^^^


----------



## CloudAC

Renen said:


> It just seems like he has trouble with the Pleiadian Keys solo, which sounds pretty hard to me. I know I couldn't pull off half the stuff he does live.



If he can't play it, don't perform it. It's as simple as that. Nevermind the fact he DID record it, you need to be able to pull off your shit live without fucking it up that badly. Some mistakes are acceptable, but that was just horrible man.

And just for the record, I have defended Al quite a few times on this forum, so im not one who will bash him whenever I get the chance. It's just common sense.  There are plenty other songs on the album.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

FlameIbrah said:


> Ain't no such thing as bad press...


I actually agree with a lot of what you said but I think this statement stopped being true a while ago. Especially because of the internet.

I think sometimes you can get something good because of bad press (e.g. some people probably checked out Rings of Saturn just because of the controversy and some must have liked them) however, some things are bad press that really do ruin you.

Like when that dude from what I think was a metalcore band posted a lot of hateful gay bashing tweets. That probably caused quite a few people to decide never to support them.

Many people have said in this thread that they will not support THM because of what has happened and if they are honest about it and if there are more people who think the same that will generate a negative impact on their merch sales and so forth. Same with companies, actors or others who need publicity. If you get bad press that's too serious and paints an awful picture of you to the public and you're up shit creek without a shotgun.

My two cents, don't know if anyone else feels the same way.


----------



## CloudAC

Despite all of this, id still support the band if Al finds some members that are willing to put up with him.  If they released a new, solid album tomorrow, id buy it for sure. 

Disclosure is a damn good album imo. Chances are I would never go out of my way to see them live unless they bucked up but there's no way id let that get in the way of enjoying the recorded material.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

CloudAC said:


> Despite all of this, id still support the band if Al finds some members that are willing to put up with him.  If they released a new, solid album tomorrow, id buy it for sure.
> 
> Disclosure is a damn good album imo. Chances are I would never go out of my way to see them live unless they bucked up but there's no way id let that get in the way of enjoying the recorded material.


Yeah, same here. I don't really care what kind of a person he is, whether it's recorded full speed, half speed or double speed. I like the music and I'll keep buying it.

However there have been quite a few people who don't feel the same.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> That's his "NAILED IT" motion



"DAT SOLO?"


----------



## splinter8451

downburst82 said:


> ^Well in this case wiki can be edited and changed by pretty much ANYONE...and I would have thought mike semesky's personal profile could only be edited by HIM. Im pretty sure if you left a band because someone was unpleasant or not easy to work with you would cut ties with said band and not still have it plastered all over your profile....that I find
> 
> ...think that over... (and try not to come off like a dick next time)
> 
> To be clear I believe he is out to, I was just questioning why he wouldnt change the info on his page if he left on such bad terms and is never returning. Im not taking it as a clue"oh he hasnt really left". Im just saying its weird and thats where the confusion comes from ..buddy.



It's fucking FACEBOOK, he probably just forgot to change it or hasn't been arsed to do it yet 

There are A LOT of people who are not addicted to Facebook and don't update their shit 29701750 times a day.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

downburst82 said:


> ^Well in this case wiki can be edited and changed by pretty much ANYONE...and I would have thought mike semesky's personal profile could only be edited by HIM. Im pretty sure if you left a band because someone was unpleasant or not easy to work with you would cut ties with said band and not still have it plastered all over your profile....that I find
> 
> ...think that over... (and try not to come off like a dick next time)
> 
> To be clear I believe he is out to, I was just questioning why he wouldnt change the info on his page if he left on such bad terms and is never returning. Im not taking it as a clue"oh he hasnt really left". Im just saying its weird and thats where the confusion comes from ..buddy.



Just stop.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Just stop.



Kinda have to agree with you, way too much conspiring in this thread regarding a "oh shit dude my Facebook still says I'm in the band I gotta change that....nah fuck it I'll have a beer in the real world instead."


----------



## NaYoN

Guys, seriously. Mike might not even realize that his facebook still says he's in haarp. It's really not that big a deal. He personally sent us a press release saying he's quitting the band. There is no conspiracy here. He's working on his own projects now.


----------



## JosephAOI

On another note, Sumerian told Heavy Blog to get fucked.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Really? Where? 

EDIT: Found it, definitely a troll account, unless Sumerian lost their spell-checking program.


----------



## NaYoN

JosephAOI said:


> On another note, Sumerian told Heavy Blog to get fucked.



Pretty sure that's a troll account, we get trolled a lot by upset HAARP fans and lambgoat neckbeards


----------



## JosephAOI

I dunno, man. Wasn't there some huge fight going on between Sumerian and Metal Sucks a while ago? Sumerian isn't afraid to pick fights.


----------



## FlameIbrah

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I actually agree with a lot of what you said but I think this statement stopped being true a while ago. Especially because of the internet.
> 
> I think sometimes you can get something good because of bad press (e.g. some people probably checked out Rings of Saturn just because of the controversy and some must have liked them) however, some things are bad press that really do ruin you.
> 
> Like when that dude from what I think was a metalcore band posted a lot of hateful gay bashing tweets. That probably caused quite a few people to decide never to support them.
> 
> Many people have said in this thread that they will not support THM because of what has happened and if they are honest about it and if there are more people who think the same that will generate a negative impact on their merch sales and so forth. Same with companies, actors or others who need publicity. If you get bad press that's too serious and paints an awful picture of you to the public and you're up shit creek without a shotgun.
> 
> My two cents, don't know if anyone else feels the same way.



I think you're right and there are certain things that will just never be good for you. But if you look at that For Today thing, I kind of like that band musically (guilty pleasure) but I hadnt even THOUGHT about them for the longest time until that gay bashing came out. I'm sure a lot of hateful and/or religious fans got more excited about his passion to say what he believes. And I still bet that in most situations, barring the ones that kick you off of your platform completely, the new/continued set of eyeballs the drama brings your way (as well as even a 'bad boy' type rep) is more worth than the plausibly small percentage of people that actually completely boycott the band because of their actions.

To me, the internet has showed that you could be completely reprehensible and still quite profitable (the entire republican party, LOL jk). Look at the tampon girl, the Manti Te'o thing, and like everyone to ever be on IAU (including Mr. Moore). Most of those people got a boost in attention and exposure which still trickled down into dollars (okay maybe not tampon girl, but she certainly got enough attention she could market it with shirts/youtube vids/creating a whole crazy dirty bitch personality ifshe wanted to). Probably with things like sponsors and whatnot that might get kind of hairy, but I still think for every sponsor that drops you cause you said you're a nazi resurrection of Jesus, there's an equally rich gullible neo-nazi sect that wants a new messiah to push into the limelight...

Just to stay on topic: Assuming Al does get new musicians to play with him, I wonder who they'll be and if they stack up to Mike, Ollie and Alex because those guys were ON POINT. Anything worse than them and it's another shitshow waiting to happen (can you say thread number 5 and 6? lol). What people have been living under a rock so long that they'd want to work with him? Muhammed Suicmez?!


----------



## BlackStar7




----------



## Riffer

When he started to fuck up the solo in the video.....


----------



## NaYoN

JosephAOI said:


> I dunno, man. Wasn't there some huge fight going on between Sumerian and Metal Sucks a while ago? Sumerian isn't afraid to pick fights.



Nope, we looked up the IP. Someone from Edmonton, CA posted pretty much ALL the troll comments. He even went as far as to reply to himself multiple times with different accounts.


----------



## JosephAOI

NaYoN said:


> Nope, we looked up the IP. Someone from Edmonton, CA posted pretty much ALL the troll comments. He even went as far as to reply to himself multiple times with different accounts.



That's absurd. 
Some people, huh?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

FlameIbrah said:


> What people have been living under a rock so long that they'd want to work with him? Muhammed Suicmez?!



 wonder where ol' Muhammed has been. I needs dat new Necrophagist @[email protected]


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

JosephAOI said:


> That's absurd.
> Some people, huh?



Multiple-personality disorder?


----------



## NaYoN

Wings of Obsidian said:


> wonder where ol' Muhammed has been. I needs dat new Necrophagist @[email protected]



He was spotted at NAMM this year.


----------



## Rick

NaYoN said:


> He was spotted at NAMM this year.



So was Bigfoot.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Rick said:


> So was Bigfoot.



And the Yeti...

...and my mother... -_-'


----------



## Doug N

Rick said:


> So was Bigfoot.



And Bigfoot's dick.


----------



## Philligan

JosephAOI said:


> I dunno, man. Wasn't there some huge fight going on between Sumerian and Metal Sucks a while ago? Sumerian isn't afraid to pick fights.



I don't know about that, but Sumerian's said some ballsy things before. I remember a while back, when people were giving them flak about signing bands like I See Stars, and they posted this statement saying that signing bigger, more mainstream bands give them the funding needed to support smaller, more cutting edge bands like Periphery, VOM, and ATB. I thought it was funny how blatantly they said it


----------



## canuck brian

I actually bought Disclosure today after reading all these threads. It's really sad that this is happening because it's a really solid album. It's like listening to Cynic, the Faceless and Periphery all at the same time. 

The guy sounds like a jerk though. Hopefully he can get something solid together and make up for all this dumb shit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

We will know whats going on in 12 days when the BOO tour starts.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

drawnacrol said:


> We will know whats going on in 12 days when the BOO tour starts.



*starts singing the "12 Days of Christmas" song to countdown....except changes the lyrics to fit "12 Days of Conspiracy".*


----------



## JosephAOI

So my bro just texted me and this really just happened:






I died at Al Poo'min 

The last text from my bro is an inside joke btw


----------



## anomynous

wat


----------



## Rick

Philligan said:


> I don't know about that, but Sumerian's said some ballsy things before. I remember a while back, when people were giving them flak about signing bands like I See Stars, and they posted this statement saying that signing bigger, more mainstream bands give them the funding needed to support smaller, more cutting edge bands like Periphery, VOM, and ATB. I thought it was funny how blatantly they said it



Well, it's true, gotta make money to sign bands.


----------



## Double A

"Bro, do you even Mu'min?" is best bro. Is best.


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye I remember that haha and I agree with that, I hate a lot of bands on Sumerian Records but people look to labels and sometimes forget they're also companys like any other and since music is having a bad time about selling records they gotta sign massive bands that sells massive merch and another products to support other bands or newcomers, I don't know about HAARP Machine but I bet Sumerian didn't return the investment, probably they got really pissed with Al'mumin and this situation is like giving money to a guy to start a company and after 6 months everything goes wrong, maybe this tour gonna happen with the haarp machine probably cuz there still some contracts or pressure about Al'mumin, after all it's music business... but let's see what's gonna happen 



Philligan said:


> I don't know about that, but Sumerian's said some ballsy things before. I remember a while back, when people were giving them flak about signing bands like I See Stars, and they posted this statement saying that signing bigger, more mainstream bands give them the funding needed to support smaller, more cutting edge bands like Periphery, VOM, and ATB. I thought it was funny how blatantly they said it


----------



## TemjinStrife

Rick said:


> So was Bigfoot.



Steve Vai is always at NAMM.


----------



## Rick

TemjinStrife said:


> Steve Vai is always at NAMM.



This guy...............this guy..........


----------



## JosephAOI

wat. why did I get negged for that? My friend isn't a racist. He's asian 

EDIT: And I'm Israeli


----------



## Rick

JosephAOI said:


> wat. why did I get negged for that? My friend isn't a racist. He's asian
> 
> EDIT: And I'm Israeli



Fixed.


----------



## Randy

JosephAOI said:


> wat. why did I get negged for that? My friend isn't a racist. He's asian
> 
> EDIT: And I'm Israeli



Two offtopic posts and a neg-rep complaint = 3 weeks off.

Your move, gentlemen.


----------



## matt397

So wait, if you sign a record contract and then tour for a bit and commit to other tours and then split, are you legally bound to follow through with those tour commitments ? Would the rest of the band members have to come back just for that tour ? Obviously I've never been in a band with a record contract or toured


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

matt397 said:


> So wait, if you sign a record contract and then tour for a bit and commit to other tours and then split, are you legally bound to follow through with those tour commitments ? Would the rest of the band members have to come back just for that tour ? Obviously I've never been in a band with record contract or toured


I'm guessing it depends on what the contracts' terms were. Or maybe Al'Mumin was the only one who actually signed the original contract.

I have no idea though.


----------



## Randy

Might not necessarily define the individuals in the band. It sounds like the rest of the band essentially resigned and Al had to accept their resignation. If they decided to go after "The HAARP Machine" for violating the contract by not fulfilling their tour responsibilities, I believe Al would have to take legal action against the former members for abandoning him and leaving him on the hook...?

Lot of moving parts there.


----------



## anomynous

Well Mike & Alex weren't even in the band when HAARP got signed, so I can't imagine that they signed any contracts


----------



## Randy

For the record deal, maybe, but the contract for the tour could be different...?

Anyway, I doubt anything's going to happen there. I'm guessing they're going to try a set of hired guns for this tour and if that doesn't work, they'll just call it bust and all affiliated companies will just drop HAARP/Al altogether.


----------



## Philligan

I'm starting to realize that running a label is a lot like being a parent. 

If HAARP wants to split up, great. They're not happy, so they can leave. But throw a label, contracts, endorsements, etc. into the mix and now you've got a whole network of people that you're negatively affecting because you can't get along. 

I'm not saying the guys are in the wrong for leaving, just that I'd definitely think long and hard about my band/music/skills before signing into anything.


----------



## NaYoN

Randy said:


> Might not necessarily define the individuals in the band. It sounds like the rest of the band essentially resigned and Al had to accept their resignation. If they decided to go after "The HAARP Machine" for violating the contract by not fulfilling their tour responsibilities, I believe Al would have to take legal action against the former members for abandoning him and leaving him on the hook...?
> 
> Lot of moving parts there.



From what I hear there was already friction in between the band before the US tour was finished, but they were contractually obligated to fulfill the tour requirements and thus left immediately when the tour was over, but not before.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Randy said:


> For the record deal, maybe, but the contract for the tour could be different...?
> 
> Anyway, I doubt anything's going to happen there. I'm guessing they're going to try a set of hired guns for this tour and if that doesn't work, they'll just call it bust and all affiliated companies will just drop HAARP/Al altogether.


 
I hope said hired hands have been woodshedding. They're not playing Tom Petty songs. The material is so dense and complicated.

I can't imagine trying get a band like THM tight enough to tour in less than a few mos, especially with all new people. 

And now....cue all the "LOL AL CAN'T PLAY THE PARTS ANYWAY LOL"


----------



## eventhetrees

downburst82 said:


> Should be pointed out that mike semesky's facebook page still has him listed as vocalist for the haarp machine and the cover page is the tour poster..so?
> 
> Conspiracy?



I went over to his facebook and it clearly reads:

"Hey there folks! My name is Mike and I'm the former vocalist of the band The HAARP Machine. I'm currently working on a number of session projects and seeking a new full-time band."


----------



## djentinc

They're going on tour next week and still no statement from either Al or Sumerian. Odd...


----------



## lewstherin006

They will just use guitar pro 6 to cover the parts they are missing. Its all good.


----------



## downburst82

Originally Posted by *downburst82* 

 
_Should be pointed out that mike semesky's facebook page still has him listed as vocalist for the haarp machine and the cover page is the tour poster..so?

Conspiracy?_




eventhetrees said:


> I went over to his facebook and it clearly reads:
> 
> "Hey there folks! My name is Mike and I'm the former vocalist of the band The HAARP Machine. I'm currently working on a number of session projects and seeking a new full-time band."



Its been changed since my original post.


----------



## eventhetrees

downburst82 said:


> Originally Posted by *downburst82*
> 
> 
> _Should be pointed out that mike semesky's facebook page still has him listed as vocalist for the haarp machine and the cover page is the tour poster..so?
> 
> Conspiracy?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been changed since my original post.



I was hoping that was the case! good stuff hhahaha


----------



## TheOddGoat

I have a strong feeling we're going to be seeing Abdullah playing on his own with the recorded parts of the other guys.

Or some serious full band miming will go on.


----------



## isispelican

In my opinion THM should continue as a studio project only. I dont really like the music but i realize that it has a pretty unique sound and people seem to like it. Also Al doesnt seem to really like playing live (judging from the videos) and there is this whole ability thing. It would be interesting because you rarelly see it (signed bands-no touring).


----------



## djentinc

Some crazy shit's been going on with Monuments too, I won't be surprised if they get knocked off the tour.


----------



## Rick

djentinc said:


> Some crazy shit's been going on with Monuments too, I won't be surprised if they get knocked off the tour.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## isispelican

^ Browne had some personal issues with his ex-gf, why would that affect monuments? wrong thread though


----------



## matt397

djentinc said:


> Some crazy shit's been going on with Monuments too, I won't be surprised if they get knocked off the tour.



I hope there isn't any truth to this. I would be gutted if something happened to that band.


----------



## djentinc

isispelican said:


> ^ Browne had some personal issues with his ex-gf, why would that affect monuments? wrong thread though



It could, but for the moment it isn't. And yes this is the wrong thread to discuss anything to do with Monuments, I was just highlighting that the tour's line-up could be a little unstable right now.

Still no statement from Al or Sumerian about the tour this close to the first show. Are they just gonna turn up with the new members unannounced to the first show?

What I can tell you guys for certain is that there is a new HAARP Machine line-up, and they are playing the tour.



Rick said:


> Care to elaborate?



It involves legal issues...

Basically what happened is that he got drunk and violent a couple of days ago and was arrested for assaulting his then girlfriend. Dunno what's happened to him now but the last time I heard he was in a police cell.


----------



## Equivoke

djentinc said:


> What I can tell you guys for certain is that there is a new HAARP Machine line-up, and they are playing the tour.



Sweet. I guess I don't really care how Al is as a person, he writes cool stuff and is a pretty sweet player. Hopefully he's spent the last couple of weeks just sorting members and practicing.


----------



## Double A

djentinc said:


> What I can tell you guys for certain is that there is a new HAARP Machine line-up, and they are playing the tour.


So here comes the gamble that can completely break the band or completely redeem Al.

If he can pull this off I would think all the BS would slide away for a good while.


----------



## djentinc

Double A said:


> So here comes the gamble that can completely break the band or completely redeem Al.
> 
> If he can pull this off I would think all the BS would slide away for a good while.



It's an absolutely crazy gamble from what I've heard about who the new members may be...

And yeah, if he can hit it off with the new members then some of the bullshit will most likely slide away for a while.


----------



## anomynous

Muhammed Suicmez confirmed.













Not really, but would be interesting.


----------



## djentinc

anomynous said:


> Muhammed Suicmez confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but would be interesting.



Hahahaha, that would really annoy middle America by having 2 members with middle eastern names .


----------



## baptizedinblood

djentinc said:


> What I can tell you guys for certain is that there is a new HAARP Machine line-up, and they are playing the tour.



There we have it, Percy announced the plan for a band he has no clue about. 



djentinc said:


> It involves legal issues...
> 
> Basically what happened is that he got drunk and violent a couple of days ago and was arrested for assaulting his then girlfriend. Dunno what's happened to him now but the last time I heard he was in a police cell.



Well the story I heard from a friend of a friend's brothers best friend says otherwise... (take it to the monuments thread ffs) 




djentinc said:


> Hahahaha, that would really annoy middle America by having 2 members with middle eastern names .



Implying Americans are xenophobes...

You are the internet equivalent of a gossip girl. 



Looking forward to see what HAARP does. I really liked Disclosure, would love to see them on tour but not as a one-man backing track band...


----------



## Dan

djentinc said:


> It involves legal issues...
> 
> Basically what happened is that he got drunk and violent a couple of days ago and was arrested for assaulting his then girlfriend. Dunno what's happened to him now but the last time I heard he was in a police cell.



I'm setting this straight now. Browne isn't in a cell and it's a LOT more complicated than what you've said. There's a reason why the status was taken down. He did spend a night in a cell but both parties were drunk and tbh it's certainly not the forums business to get involved in it.


----------



## djentinc

Dan said:


> I'm setting this straight now. Browne isn't in a cell and it's a LOT more complicated than what you've said. There's a reason why the status was taken down. He did spend a night in a cell but both parties were drunk and tbh it's certainly not the forums business to get involved in it.



Ok, well I stand corrected . Yeah, I shouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

djentinc said:


> It could, but for the moment it isn't. And yes this is the wrong thread to discuss anything to do with Monuments, I was just highlighting that the tour's line-up could be a little unstable right now.
> 
> Still no statement from Al or Sumerian about the tour this close to the first show. *Are they just gonna turn up with the new members unannounced to the first show?*



 So in this post you don't know how they're going to proceed with their touring plans.



djentinc said:


> What I can tell you guys *for certain* is that there is a new HAARP Machine line-up, and they are playing the tour.



And then, two minutes later. You now have this information?

 How the hell would you know of all people? Oh that's right Robert Percy has connections to the biggest names in Djent up in the UK.

Kidding, having them as a friend on your facebook and taking a picture with them doesn't mean you're "friends" with them. And certainly doesn't mean they're willing to diverge band information to a kid like you, of *ALL* people.





djentinc said:


> It involves legal issues...
> 
> Basically what happened is that he got drunk and violent a couple of days ago and was arrested for assaulting his then girlfriend. Dunno what's happened to him now but the last time I heard he was in a police cell.



Literally, EVERYTHING this kid posts across the entire internet, Because he's literally splattered all across the fucking place is just dramatized bullshit. It's like he feeds off of the attention his fake information gets him. He says it's coming from a reliable source, and never bears proof of it. 

Cut the bullshit and stop spreading your needless rumors around. Do us all a favor and stop meddling in people's personal affairs, you have no right to put Browne nor anyone's personal information and life events in the public eye. Also, care to name some of these new members? I'm sure since you're hanging out with Mu'min as we speak you can provide the information.


----------



## djentinc

The confusion is because I know for a fact that they have had a line-up change because 1. I was informed by a very reliable source who I trust about it 2. They wouldn't be playing the tour if they didn't have a full band. I know you may think otherwise, but it wouldn't make sense to have Al just play to the album because fans would get disappointed and 3. Neither Al nor Sumerian Records have confirmed WHO is in the new line-up. We should be hearing about it really damn soon but knowing what happened last time with the member announcement (when Mike and Alex were confirmed two weeks before the album hit stores) they may well just turn up to the show without announcing who is in the band.

I was only reporting what I heard about Browne because somebody ASKED me to (if "care to elaborate?" isn't a direct invitation to explain things to the best of your knowledge the I don't know what is) and I was going to say no more about the situation. If you want to discuss it, do what the moderator suggested and go to the Monuments thread, not here.



Kenji20022 said:


> Cut the bullshit and stop spreading your needless rumors around. Do us all a favor and stop meddling in people's personal affairs, you have no right to put Browne nor anyone's personal information and life events in the public eye. Also, care to name some of these new members? I'm sure since you're hanging out with Mu'min as we speak you can provide the information.



I could tell you, but you wouldn't believe me, honestly. I'm not even sure of it myself.


----------



## anomynous

Spill it.


Plz.


----------



## Jonathan20022

djentinc said:


> The confusion is because I know for a fact that they have had a line-up change because 1. I was informed by a very reliable source who I trust about it 2. They wouldn't be playing the tour if they didn't have a full band. I know you may think otherwise, but it wouldn't make sense to have Al just play to the album because fans would get disappointed and 3. Neither Al nor Sumerian Records have confirmed WHO is in the new line-up. We should be hearing about it really damn soon but knowing what happened last time with the member announcement (when Mike and Alex were confirmed two weeks before the album hit stores) they may well just turn up to the show without announcing who is in the band.
> 
> I was only reporting what I heard about Browne because somebody ASKED me to (if "care to elaborate?" isn't a direct invitation to explain things to the best of your knowledge the I don't know what is) and I was going to say no more about the situation. If you want to discuss it, do what the moderator suggested and go to the Monuments thread, not here.



I don't want to discuss it. It shouldn't be a topic of discussion, because it's his personal life. That's that.

And this is what I'm saying, you never provide proof of what you say. But you always seem to have some kind of reliable source in the industry with this random information. That may I add, no one at the time also ever knows?


----------



## Dan

After all the hoo-haa about the last time there was a Haarp "leak" it's probably best people wait and assume rather than posting "well i was informed by someone who knows someone who's married to the uncle of someone who once bought a coffee cup that once belonged to Al" possibillities. 

Whoever is is, im most sure its going to be hideously entertaining


----------



## djentinc

Kenji20022 said:


> I don't want to discuss it. It shouldn't be a topic of discussion, because it's his personal life. That's that.
> 
> And this is what I'm saying, you never provide proof of what you say. But you always seem to have some kind of reliable source in the industry with this random information. That may I add, no one at the time also ever knows?



That's fine, we shall no longer discuss this. Problem solved .

Are you accusing me of making shit up or something? That's something I would never do. If I do say something on a public forum with absolute certainty it is usually something that is correct to my knowledge and if I am wrong I will admit that I was wrong. Simple.

I won't reveal my sources out of respect for the guys who tell me this shit.



Dan said:


> After all the hoo-haa about the last time there was a Haarp "leak" it's probably best people wait and assume rather than posting "well i was informed by someone who knows someone who's married to the uncle of someone who once bought a coffee cup that once belonged to Al" possibillities.
> 
> Whoever is is, im most sure its going to be hideously entertaining



Yeah, best we all keep on waiting. I'm not gonna say who is involved in the new line-up because I could be very wrong.



anomynous said:


> Spill it.
> 
> 
> Plz.



Nope. You'll hear about it soon anyway because the tour starts next week so what's the point of me saying now?


----------



## Nats

Another Harp machine thread. Fun.


----------



## Veldar

So... guys........ back on topic,what brand of bass do you think the new player will have, my moneys on an ibanez.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Veldar said:


> So... guys........ back on topic,what brand of bass do you think the new player will have, my moneys on an ibanez.


 
The guy that left played a warwick.

I'd put my money on an upright player....electric upright of course.


----------



## JEngelking

A Squire J-Bass.


----------



## Rook

Nah squier bronco, smaller scale means faster br00tz


----------



## HyperShade

Anyone who has the opportunity to see them live on this next tour should DEFINITELY go... 

And the reason I post this is not to be like "Haha I know something you don't" but more like, seriously go support them because it's hopefully gonna be fucking awesome. I wish I could go to one of these shows myself.


----------



## isispelican

I hate spreading rumors and shit, but it seems that Mike Semesky has a terrible personality and that he really doesnt get along with people, basically its partly his fault for what happened.


----------



## Alberto7

isispelican said:


> I hate spreading rumors and shit, but it seems that Mike Semesky has a terrible personality and that he really doesnt get along with people, basically its partly his fault for what happened.



*le sigh*


----------



## xCaptainx

"I hate spreading rumors, but I'm going to spread a rumor"


----------



## anomynous

Mike Sicemesky does no wrong.


----------



## splinter8451

"I hate spreading rumors but I just saw something on Facebook that made me think something about someone so I'll go post it on a forum like a rumor that I hate spreading."


----------



## isispelican

Hahah sorry I know this sentence sounded pretty dumb. The person that posted this information made it clear that Mike gave them a very hard time while he was in their band and that he caused troubles in THM too. I saw a lot of comments here and on other sites about how Al is a dick and Mike is the nice guy and I thought that people should know that its not exaclty like that.


----------



## Splinterhead

Lets see what should we call this...

As The Haarp Machine Turns? nah
The Young And The Haarpless? eh nah
Oh I got it!

General Haarpsital!

kinda being a smart ass here, sorry.


----------



## anomynous

isispelican said:


> Hahah sorry I know this sentence sounded pretty dumb. The person that posted this information made it clear that Mike gave them a very hard time while he was in their band and that he caused troubles in THM too. I saw a lot of comments here and on other sites about how Al is a dick and Mike is the nice guy and I thought that people should know that its not exaclty like that.





Mike Sicemesky said:


> *I think it's pretty lame that I even need to post a status about this, but apparently some people are talking internet smack on me, so I figured I'd lay out the facts. <insert drum roll> First off, I'm dating a super awesome chick named Kait Begley. She's a total babe, I'm siced, etc. \m/ Kait used to date an ex-bandmate of mine 4 years ago. And since breaking up 4 years ago, both of them have been dating other people. I have not spoken to this ex-bandmate in over a year, as (in their words) "our personal and professional relationships" had to be "severed" upon my getting kicked out of that band (I got kicked out for joining haarp machine). So do I feel guilty for dating a chick who used to date an ex-bandmate of mine 4 years ago whom no longer speaks to me? Not so much. Am I siced on Kait? Fuck yeah I'm siced! So there you have it. Does this sound unreasonable to anyone?*








I'm assuming this is related, he just posted it on his fb page.


----------



## abandonist

What the fuck is "siced"?


----------



## anomynous

Urban Dictionary: siced


At least it means something, unlike djent, thall, & rhunk.


----------



## Jonathan20022

You know you were born after the 90's when you have to look up the definition of 'siced'



I don't know how people who haven't met the guy base their opinions off stuff they read on the internet or opinions from other people. Unanimously, Mike seems to be seen as quite the nice guy and enjoyable to be around, but even people like that have someone who hates the absolute shit out of them. Yes all of us have people who hate us, for all I know even Al could be someone who doesn't live up to the expectations of what some rumors and accusations have been brought up on him.

And last I heard, well by the thread title, this was a HAARP Machine Thread. Not a "Rumors about everyone, now/then/and forever involved with the HAARP Machine". 

So personally, you know even though I don't have the power to do so, would love for people to just hold their reservations of these guys' personalities until they actually get to meet them.


----------



## MetalBuddah

anomynous said:


> I'm assuming this is related, he just posted it on his fb page.



The GF post really has nothing to do with The HAARP Machine


Kenji pretty much hits the nail on the head at this point. I know Mike personally and he is a great guy but everybody has enemies and there are always two sides to every story.


----------



## Doug N

abandonist said:


> What the fuck is "siced"?



Last I knew, it was spelled "psyched".


----------



## Watty

Doug N said:


> Last I knew, it was spelled "psyched".



This man speaks the truth...I'd never heard it called "siced."

Regardless:

1) Mike's no longer in the band.
2) Browne may have had some legal issues.
3) Apparently they're still playing tour with a new line-up.

Recap over, perhaps we could move on from the stuff that's liable to get this one closed too?


----------



## JEngelking

Doug N said:


> Last I knew, it was spelled "psyched".



Ooooh so that's how I'm supposed to pronounce it. I didn't know they were supposed to be the same word.


----------



## anomynous

No, it's a different word. Siced is pronounced like iced, but with a "s" in front obviously. At least I think. 









Also my bad on posting his fb post, but it seemed to be referring to the "rumor" that was posted here.


----------



## 3074326

Everytime I enter a HAARP thread, I feel like I'm transported back to high school. SS.org has created the time machine.


----------



## noUser01

So many lulz in this thread. 

In all seriousness though, I do hope they manage to put something together for a tour that actually goes well. Would be nice.


----------



## abandonist

I only know it as "psyched". That's bad colloquialisms.


----------



## JakSchitt

Im going to watch them on March 2nd in London along with Monuments, ATB and BOO and I cant wait. I loved Disclosure and, all being well, Ill let my eyes and ears decide about Haarp. Till then, judgement is reserved.


----------



## Draceius

JakSchitt said:


> Im going to watch them on March 2nd in London along with Monuments, ATB and BOO and I cant wait. I loved Disclosure and, all being well, Ill let my eyes and ears decide about Haarp. Till then, judgement is reserved.



I'll see you there, if you see a short guy with dreadlocks in a VoM vest, it's me.


----------



## Rook

I'm hopefully seeing them a week today in Reading. I wasn't going to bother but
- the venue they're playing at, the bands basically have no choice but to socialise 
- I wanna see varberg in person
- I'm beyond curious because of you guys, I don't even care that much
- Even if HAARP just press play on a CD player, I frickin love Disclosure and will gladly watch people pretend to play it, I have no principles

Well I do but in this case I don't care for the sake of £10


----------



## HyperShade

Trust me... Go see them you will NOT regret it. Lets just say I have a good hunch it'll probably be the best string of shows they play...


----------



## Watty

HyperShade said:


> Trust me... Go see them you will NOT regret it. Lets just say I have a good hunch it'll probably be the best string of shows they play...



Is that because you have the inside track on the tour members, or because you're making a joking about this being their ONLY string of shows from now on?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Does anyone have any real, solid, supportable information about the new lineup that they can post in some form other than a lame veiled/cryptic comment? Also the phrase "a reliable source" without ANY further elaboration is, from this moment on, a punchable offense in my opinion.

I mean seriously.


----------



## Rook

HyperShade said:


> Trust me... Go see them you will NOT regret it. Lets just say I have a good hunch it'll probably be the best string of shows they play...



Anup Sastry, Evan Brewer and Spencer Sotello or GTFO


----------



## TosinAsLeader

Ok, so is it true that the HAARP Machine has been using a computer instead of actually playing their instruments for their newest album? So I ve heard, but it could be a joke.

Anyone want to make an educational guess of who can be in the HAARP Machine as the new line-up?


----------



## DLG

oh boy


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Randy said:


> Might not necessarily define the individuals in the band. It sounds like the rest of the band essentially resigned and Al had to accept their resignation. If they decided to go after "The HAARP Machine" for violating the contract by not fulfilling their tour responsibilities, I believe Al would have to take legal action against the former members for abandoning him and leaving him on the hook...?
> 
> Lot of moving parts there.



Was thinking this earlier, Randy


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Kenji20022 said:


> So in this post you don't know how they're going to proceed with their touring plans.
> 
> 
> 
> And then, two minutes later. You now have this information?
> 
> How the hell would you know of all people? Oh that's right Robert Percy has connections to the biggest names in Djent up in the UK.
> 
> Kidding, having them as a friend on your facebook and taking a picture with them doesn't mean you're "friends" with them. And certainly doesn't mean they're willing to diverge band information to a kid like you, of *ALL* people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, EVERYTHING this kid posts across the entire internet, Because he's literally splattered all across the fucking place is just dramatized bullshit. It's like he feeds off of the attention his fake information gets him. He says it's coming from a reliable source, and never bears proof of it.
> 
> Cut the bullshit and stop spreading your needless rumors around. Do us all a favor and stop meddling in people's personal affairs, you have no right to put Browne nor anyone's personal information and life events in the public eye. Also, care to name some of these new members? I'm sure since you're hanging out with Mu'min as we speak you can provide the information.



Thank you Kenji for elaborating on djentinc's already well-known bullshit and lies. We know he is secretly a fourteen year-old with his first hard-on for Djent and is just seeking attention in order to feel like he fits in part of the action/conversation on here.

Back to the HAARP discussion please.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

3074326 said:


> Everytime I enter a HAARP thread, I feel like I'm transported back to high school. SS.org has created the time machine.



TRIPLE POST. (You are my hero).


----------



## goldsteinat0r

3074326 said:


> Everytime I enter a HAARP thread, I feel like I'm transported back to high school. SS.org has created the time machine.


 
The TIIME Machine?


----------



## Double A




----------



## Randy

Back on topic or shit's getting regulated.


----------



## anomynous

T-Minus 4 days until we find out who's in the band


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> T-Minus 4 days until we find out who's in the band


I'm quite excited to see (or...read) if it's going to be someone we all already know or not.

Maybe that dude who posted the tabs and covers got to play guitar with them. I doubt it but that would be pretty cool. It would really tighten up their live sound if they had a second guitarist, especially one as skilled as him.


----------



## noUser01

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'm quite excited to see (or...read) if it's going to be someone we all already know or not.
> 
> Maybe that dude who posted the tabs and covers got to play guitar with them. I doubt it but that would be pretty cool. It would really tighten up their live sound if they had a second guitarist, especially one as skilled as him.



I think we all know it's going to be Misha... isn't that obvious? They've been bros since the beginning of HAARP Machine and he even helped Al write the opening track on the album. Al also said that him and Misha were good friends and that he'd love to play with live sometime.





































I do really hope it's people we haven't seen though. As cool as it would be to see some familiar faces, it would also be a good opportunity for some new talent to come onto the scene and not have it start nearly as much drama and speculation as it would with people we're already well acquainted with.


----------



## Necropitated

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'm quite excited to see (or...read) if it's going to be someone we all already know or not.
> 
> Maybe that dude who posted the tabs and covers got to play guitar with them. I doubt it but that would be pretty cool. It would really tighten up their live sound if they had a second guitarist, especially one as skilled as him.



thanks but I'm not part of the new line-up. When ollie was still in the band he told me that they don't want a 2nd guitar player, so I think Al will be the only guitar player. 
Anyway, we will see friday who's now playing in HAARP and I think an announcement will be coming soon


----------



## TravisMontgomery

It's actually pronounced "psy-st". It means the same thing as psyched, but it's something that Rudinger and Semesky started saying a lot. Alex got everyone in Threat Signal saying it as well when he was in the band haha.


----------



## xCaptainx

'Siked' is a pretty common term in Aus/NZ. I say it all the time. I'm pretty siked to be touring U.S in a few weeks, for example, haha.


----------



## JakSchitt

Draceius said:


> I'll see you there, if you see a short guy with dreadlocks in a VoM vest, it's me.



Yeah man, ill be sporting a blue BOO t-shirt.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Necropitated said:


> thanks but I'm not part of the new line-up. When ollie was still in the band he told me that they don't want a 2nd guitar player, so I think Al will be the only guitar player.
> Anyway, we will see friday who's now playing in HAARP and I think an announcement will be coming soon


Yeah I remember hearing about that but I thought they had possibly reconsidered after the first batch of shows. I think it would greatly improve their live sound.

Really excited to see who Al/Sumerian has gotten to play in the band. Would love to see this band get a steady line-up and release another album down the line. I'll probably be the most picky with vocals though. If they are playing Al's music it'll probably turn out similar in a way to Disclosure but this band needs a really strong vocalist to fill Mikes shoes.

Not saying the other players don't matter but in this case, if the main songwriter is still there I think the next thing on everyones mind will be vocals.


----------



## Necropitated

Maybe Al reconsidered having a 2nd guitarist after the 3 departed but 
I don't know. No one tried to contact me.
Yeah, I'm also curious who and how the next singer is going to be. I think he's going to be more like the singer before mike. More screaming, less singing. 
Nailing Mikes parts will be pretty hard. And I think the album wouldn't be as great without Mikes vocals.

Or maybe it's their old singer. Who knows ^^


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

The singer who'll tour with Haarp is a nice surprise, I think you'll like it very much


----------



## themike

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> The singer who'll tour with Haarp is a nice surprise, I think you'll like it very much


 
Dan from Tesseract? Dio (resurrected)? A pro tools session on a Macbook?


----------



## HighGain510

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> The singer who'll tour with Haarp is a nice surprise, I think you'll like it very much



I remember when someone told me MY first secret.... 

Hey mods, can we have a moratorium on people posting "I KNOW SOMETHING BUT I CAN'T TALK ABOUT IT!!!" posts from now on please? It's annoying as hell when half the posts in a thread are "HEY GUYS! I FOUND OUT SOME INFO, JUST YOU WAIT UNTIL YOU FIND OUT TOO BECAUSE I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU!!" as it's getting old fast. Have information you'd like to share? Spill it. Don't want to/can't talk about it? Spare us from the "someone told me a secret!" posts already.  We're not in elementary school anymore, despite some of the recent posting hinting to the contrary.


----------



## technomancer

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> The singer who'll tour with Haarp is a nice surprise, I think you'll like it very much



Seriously guys, one guy already got banned for this. If you know something but aren't going to / can't post it then don't post anything about it as the "oooh I have a secret" crap is getting old.


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Seriously guys, one guy already got banned for this. If you know something but aren't going to / can't post it then don't post anything about it as the "oooh I have a secret" crap is getting old.



Awesome, thank-you!


----------



## Rook

HighGain510 said:


> I remember when someone told me MY first secret....
> 
> Hey mods, can we have a moratorium on people posting "I KNOW SOMETHING BUT I CAN'T TALK ABOUT IT!!!" posts from now on please? It's annoying as hell when half the posts in a thread are "HEY GUYS! I FOUND OUT SOME INFO, JUST YOU WAIT UNTIL YOU FIND OUT TOO BECAUSE I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU!!" as it's getting old fast. Have information you'd like to share? Spill it. Don't want to/can't talk about it? Spare us from the "someone told me a secret!" posts already.  We're not in elementary school anymore, despite some of the recent posting hinting to the contrary.



All of this, majorly douchey. Coming here purely to say you know something serves no purpose whatsoever.


Looking forward to attempting to engage Mu'min, you can't hide for long in sub89. I like to think I read people very well, and I've heard he's been fairly approachable in the past, here was the first place I'd ever seen anyone say to the contrary.

EDIT: what's with the face at the top of my post?  pretty sure I didn't do that.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I really didn't want to act badly or "not tell a secret", was just saying it was a really nice surprise to me, apologize if I delivered the message wrongly. Chris Barretto btw


----------



## Jake

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I really didn't want to act badly or "not tell a secret", was just saying it was a really nice surprise to me, apologize if I delivered the message wrongly. Chris Barreto btw


----------



## themike

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Chris Barreto btw



Oh god, not this again


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I personally really like his voice and think he's a perfect fit to sing Mike's parts, but to each his own of course!


----------



## Jake

I'm even more interested to see how this turns out now.


----------



## HighGain510

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I really didn't want to act badly or "not tell a secret", was just saying it was a really nice surprise to me, apologize if I delivered the message wrongly. Chris Barreto btw





FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I personally really like his voice and think he's a perfect fit to sing Mike's parts, to each his own of course



Word up, thanks for the clarification Francesco.  Interesting choice, I like his voice so I'm curious to hear how they sound live with him on vocal duty. Is he part of the band now or is he just handing touring duty for the remainder of their tour?


----------



## themike

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I personally really like his voice and think he's a perfect fit to sing Mike's parts, to each his own of course


 
I think he's seriously great in the studio - live I thought he was an absolute trainwreck. 

Also I'd like to see how him and Al work together since there have been nothing but stories of how both are insanely difficult to work with in a professional manner.


----------



## Randy

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Chris Barreto btw


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I admit I haven't been at a HAARP show (yet) but from what I've seen on videos, Mike fuckin nailed everything, immense voice..but if there's anyone who can match that I think it's chris. don't know anything else though, but I'm curious to see how they perform with the new lineup


----------



## Sikthness

Doubtful Barretto will be able to fill his shoes. Who knows though, maybe he will kill it live? Ill give dude benefit of the doubt till I see some live videos.


----------



## themike

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I admit I haven't been at a HAARP show (yet) but from what I've seen on videos, Mike fuckin nailed everything, immense voice..but if there's anyone who can match that I think it's chris. don't know anything else though, but I'm curious to see how they perform with the new lineup


 
Yeah I thought Mike and Alex were great and actually what drew me to the band.

Chris was great on the records but sadly I saw him preform with Periphery live and it was  and later with Ever Forthright which was a little better. 

I hope he improved and kills it though, I swear


----------



## Triple7

IMO Chris's screams are more brutal than Mike's. Both dudes have a good singing voice. This might be awesome to see.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I love Chris's voice and I really believe he's an excellent choice. I've never seen him live though so I can't comment on that. The second clean singing part in All Eyes on the earth (groovy part) always makes me want to dance like the keyboard player does.


----------



## anomynous

Chris Baretto?


Wat




Now if only I could change the thread title to reflect this........


----------



## isispelican

He has very powerfull screams but his live cleans are not good


----------



## lava

I think we should get one thing straight here: if you're spelling "psyched" as "siked" or "siced", you're just perpetuating ignorance and it's clear you have no understanding of the etymology of the word. 

Back on topic:
I love Mike's vocals on the album, but I watch the live Haarp vids and Mike sounds terrible to me. His growls are fine, but it's clear he can't hit even some of the only moderately high notes. At times there are vocal backing tracks, like the chorus harmonies in Pleiadiean Keys. Does all of that mean he engaged in "studio trickery" that he can't pull off live, and is "covering up" his flaws? Just pointing out what seems to me to be a double standard.


----------



## Dan

Ohh thank you, someone let the cat out of the bag that its Chris 

When i found out i chuckled so damn hard, perfect choice purely based in relevance to all the drama haha. I'tll be interesting to see how he pulls it off live but i'll reserve judgement till i see it.


----------



## NaYoN

Since the cat's out of the bag, a certain newly-Mayones-endorsed colleague of Chris Baretto will also be involved in HAARP


----------



## HyperShade

Yay, someone else said it . Go fucking see that shit live. I told you it would be their best string of shows.


----------



## lava

NaYoN said:


> Since the cat's out of the bag, a certain newly-Mayones-endorsed colleague of Chris Baretto will also be involved in HAARP



Wait - so that would mean a second guitar in the band?


----------



## HyperShade

lava said:


> Wait - so that would mean a second guitar in the band?



Yes sir!


----------



## NaYoN

lava said:


> Wait - so that would mean a second guitar in the band?



I actually don't know that, might be bass for all I know


----------



## wannabguitarist

NaYoN said:


> Since the cat's out of the bag, a certain newly-Mayones-endorsed colleague of Chris Baretto will also be involved in HAARP



That guy fucking shreds so hopefully he'll be on guitar duty. They desperately need a second guitarist for shows.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

So Nick is in as well...

this is getting really interesting really quickly.


----------



## Rook

I'm gunna wake up in a sec and this is gunna have been a dream.

This is unbelievable.


----------



## anomynous

So who is it on guitar/bass?



Since I don't follow Chris at all


----------



## anomynous

lava said:


> I think we should get one thing straight here: if you're spelling "psyched" as "siked" or "siced", you're just perpetuating ignorance and it's clear you have no understanding of the etymology of the word



Siced is supposed to be a different word than psyched.


----------



## Randy

Assuming Nick actually plays second guitar, this could be amazing.

That guys a fucking beast and, you know, can actually pull off his riffs IRL.


----------



## MarkPopkie

not sure if I actually believe this...
somebody pointed out that Chris has a lot of rumours and drama that clouds his past... and if memory serves me, much of that drama was connected with Ash Avildsen at Sumerian. i have a hard time believing that Sumerian would've called on Chris to fill in for their most controversial band... 
i guess you could always argue that publicity is publicity... and this would certainly get some attention in the scene...
i have no problem with Chris. i think he has a great voice and he'll do just fine... but correct me if I'm wrong about that stuff.

so for those who claim to have the inside scoop... who will be drumming?


----------



## splinter8451

Dammit. I would much rather see Ever Forthright go on tour. A band who has actually been around and doing things for longer than the HERRP machine; and who's guitarists can actually play the music...

Hopefully this is just a temporary thing. 

Although I may like Disclosure's songs with Barretto performing them.


----------



## Doug N

anomynous said:


> Siced is supposed to be a different word than psyched.


 
Psyched means stoked, right?

What does siced mean?


----------



## anomynous

Same thing, but it's still a different word.



Back on topic, I'm in class. Can somebody tell me who the supposed second guitarist/bassist is? Can't really research it right meow.


edit: Dude from ever forthright. time to youtube later


----------



## lava

anomynous said:


> Same thing, but it's still a different word.





In other words, so many people ignorantly spelled it that way that now it's become ironic to intentionally spell it that way. I repeat: perpetuating ignorance.

I'm pretty siced for this new lineup - hopefully Chris and Al's bad mojo will cancel each other out.


----------



## HyperShade

All I know is the 2 mentioned, and this is just temporary. EF is still doing stuff!


----------



## anomynous

I'm so siced to hear Sice Baretto do a sice job on the SIICE Machine material.


----------



## splinter8451

anomynous said:


> I'm so siced to hear Sice Baretto do a sice job on the SIICE Machine material.



Post of the year all years.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Well, if Nick and Chris are in, I'll wager it'll be Jerad Lippi on drum duty as well (Ever Forthright's drummer) 

He is fucking amazing... reminds me of a Matt Garstka style with some of his solo delivery


----------



## trianglebutt

Wow that was a very unexpected turn of events.... I really like Chris, and Nick is an amazing guitarist. I'm interested to see how it turns out. I wonder if they're joining the band or just doing the tour?


----------



## eventhetrees

As someone said, publicity is publicity. This could put Ever Forthright on more people's radars. They are excellent live musicians as well, and by the sounds of it all those Ex HAARP members were tight live as well so that won't be changing by the sounds of it.

If this is temporary or not will be interesting to find out. But a chance to tour Europe is an exciting opportunity, hard to say no to I'd imagine haha


----------



## baptizedinblood

This isn't happening. It can't be. This is just a nightmare...


----------



## gunch

Well that's something. I don't get everyone's beef with Baretto but I always did like his vocals, harsh and clean.


----------



## HyperShade

EF is AMAZING live. Baretto is way better now than he was all that time ago in Periphery and Nick is a monster. I can not WAIT to see some videos of these shows...


----------



## nikolazjalic

barely an update but whatever


----------



## anomynous

wat


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## JEngelking

More people should post the update video.


----------



## TheOddGoat

Do you think mumin's guitar will be in the mix live?


----------



## breadtruck

TheOddGoat said:


> Do you think mumin's guitar will be in the mix live?



If Nick is filling in as a 2nd guitar then I hope he is playing the leads. If Al is smart then he'll take a minor hit to his ego and just focus on the rhythm stuff which he seems much better at. Would make for a much better live show all round IMO


----------



## anomynous

I love how Chris had a towel on his head in the video






can't tell if serious with that with all the racist shit that's been said about Al on their fb page


----------



## TheOddGoat

breadtruck said:


> If Nick is filling in as a 2nd guitar then I hope he is playing the leads. If Al is smart then he'll take a minor hit to his ego and just focus on the rhythm stuff which he seems much better at. Would make for a much better live show all round IMO




What I'm imagining though is Nick taking the place of what Al was doing last time and Al miming rhythm parts to the recording playing over the PA.


----------



## TIBrent

JEngelking said:


> More people should post the update video


Oh you didn't catch that yet...let me post it for ya 
-Brent


----------



## anomynous

I think we can all agree. This tour will be interesting


----------



## Rook

I went from half giving a crap, to not caring at all, then to find out I had to work the night they're playing here to then take it as holiday I'm so frickin baffed.

If this is a publicity stunt it worked.


----------



## anomynous

Confirmation on Barretto from his mom's restaurant's FB page


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

anomynous said:


> Confirmation on Barretto from his mom's restaurant's FB page



Yep. Saw this about an hour ago. It confirmed it for me. Lol.


----------



## breadtruck

Rook said:


> I went from half giving a crap, to not caring at all, then to find out I had to work the night they're playing here to then take it as holiday I'm so frickin baffed.
> 
> If this is a publicity stunt it worked.



Considering I just bought tickets myself, I completely agree.


----------



## elnyrb10

whos playing drums and bass? sorry if i missed this thread is super confusing


----------



## isispelican

confirmed from a restaurant page? this is hilarious, all of the things going on with this band are like real internet entertainment


----------



## DistractMe

There is no more "sice" in The Haarp Machine. The sice left with Alex, Mike, and Ollie.

Regardless I am interested in seeing the outcome of this new lineup. Personal opinions on character aside, I really enjoyed Disclosure. That "update" video was utterly useless though (but maybe that's the point).


----------



## anomynous

It shows it has two dudes wearing towels in the band.


Duh.


----------



## splinter8451

Well that update video was a huge waste of time  I feel so un-updated.


----------



## NaYoN

elnyrb10 said:


> whos playing drums and bass? sorry if i missed this thread is super confusing



Pretty sure Nick is on bass


----------



## anomynous

Olly from Monuments


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

anomynous said:


> Olly from Monuments




I saw this on Facebook and thought he was making fun of the HAARP update?...


----------



## NSXTypeZero

elnyrb10 said:


> whos playing drums and bass? sorry if i missed this thread is super confusing



Prefacing this as nothing but hunch, I really think Jerad Lippi, the drummer of Ever Forthright, has a very high possibility of being the touring drummer for HAARP, especially considering that his guitarist and vocalist are going. He's another classically trained musician that is really, _really_ good and would nail that shit. The videos of his solos, along with his Meshuggah and AAL covers nail down his ability to nail the hell out of Craig's amazing drums on Disclosure. Now that I think about it I hope it IS him - although I'm stateside so damn it anyway


----------



## NaYoN

How does Al manage to be slightly off time when playing those openings chords


----------



## splinter8451

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I saw this on Facebook and thought he was making fun of the HAARP update?...



Yes.


----------



## eventhetrees

NaYoN said:


> How does Al manage to be slightly off time when playing those openings chords



Because.

If they also have the drummer from EF that would be hilarious. He just "borrowed" a band pretty much.

Can anyone link me to this update you guys are talking about, I don't see it posted anywhere :\ lolololol


----------



## JEngelking

NaYoN said:


> How does Al manage to be slightly off time when playing those openings chords



According to the GP file I have for that song, that opening section is in 15/8. Though I could see why he should be able to at least play THAT part correctly at this point.


----------



## Randy

nikolazjalic said:


> barely an update but whatever




Apparently somebody forgot to pay the electric bill.


----------



## jeleopard

anomynous said:


> Olly from Monuments




Nearly peed myself laughing


----------



## larry

Randy said:


> Apparently somebody forgot to pay the electric bill.



the daark machine


----------



## JoeyBTL

Randy said:


> Apparently somebody forgot to pay the electric bill.



Its okay. A macbook keeps its charge for at least a couple of hours.


----------



## Ralyks

So just to clarify, the only somewhat confirmation that we got that Ever Forthright is practically being Al's backing band is a post from his mom? So confused...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Yea about two pages back. The Haarp machine business is really starting to get under my skin, not because of Al or any band member but because of Sumerian giving airtime, money and support to all this drama. I understand its bringing attention to the label but in my eyes it is negative attention. The high quality of a lot of the bands on sumerian is fantastic but to partake/encourage stupid tea making publicity videos where just as somethings about to happen it cuts off is retarded.
There are a good few local bands I know who have hours of onstage experience, know their music inside out, have refined their rigs to the point of almost absolute reliability, toured all over the country and get paid nothing to do it and would love to be signed to sumerian.
I think they should publicly state that The Haarp Machine is Al's project and there are just touring members because this band is becoming beyond a joke.

P.s I'm a big fan of The Haarp Machine album and a large number of sumerians bands so this isnt some pure hatred based rant towards the band and label


----------



## skisgaar

My paint skills are crap, BUT THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!


----------



## Rook

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Yea about two pages back. The Haarp machine business is really starting to get under my skin, not because of Al or any band member but because of Sumerian giving airtime, money and support to all this drama. I understand its bringing attention to the label but in my eyes it is negative attention. The high quality of a lot of the bands on sumerian is fantastic but to partake/encourage stupid tea making publicity videos where just as somethings about to happen it cuts off is retarded.
> There are a good few local bands I know who have hours of onstage experience, know their music inside out, have refined their rigs to the point of almost absolute reliability, toured all over the country and get paid nothing to do it and would love to be signed to sumerian.
> I think they should publicly state that The Haarp Machine is Al's project and there are just touring members because this band is becoming beyond a joke.
> 
> P.s I'm a big fan of The Haarp Machine album and a large number of sumerians bands so this isnt some pure hatred based rant towards the band and label



All publicity is good publicity.

That's a saying for a reason


----------



## Necropitated

JEngelking said:


> According to the GP file I have for that song, that opening section is in 15/8. Though I could see why he should be able to at least play THAT part correctly at this point.



I think the opening (without drums) is 4/4 but the drums play an odd beat.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Rook said:


> All publicity is good publicity.
> 
> That's a saying for a reason



Oh yea I completely agree with that saying, I would just prefer it if sumerian realised it makes them look stupid when they have a lot of positive things going on!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

skisgaar said:


> My paint skills are crap, BUT THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!



Yep....I pissed myself.


----------



## Equivoke

I actually quite like that update haha. Will hit the dublin show, don't really care for ATB or Boo though.


----------



## themike

I'm pretty tired of the HAARP videos... it was cool the first time around and I am all about surprises - but EVERYTIME anything happens in the band you can't make a suspenseful update video about it. Especially when someones mommmy let the cat out of the bag before the video even went up 

What he should really be doing is showing us some rehersal footage to prove that his band is tight and worth the ticket price, and not another 25 minute Strandberg hackfest.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I'm just happy that they're gonna be able to play the tour, maybe this time round, the same mistakes will not be made.


----------



## Equivoke

I know it's doubtful with the limited time Al has had with new members, but I hope HAARP eventually play Lower the Populace live. One of my favourites of Disclosure.


----------



## lava

I really hope Al finds bandmates he can get along with. He appears to be kind of a jerk, but it's not my place to judge that since I don't have any first hand experience with him. Show me a person and I can probably find someone somewhere who thinks they are a jerk. And even the biggest jerks still have friends who like them. So I really hope that Al finds bandmates who he is compatible with personally, because I love his music and hope it continues. 

I also think he is an amazing composer, and a great guitarist who is totally capable of playing everything he wrote, given enough practice. 

If he can put those two things together and have a sustained run of good studio work and live playing, he'll be huge and people will forget they ever hated on him.


----------



## gunch

lava said:


> I really hope Al finds bandmates he can get along with. He appears to be kind of a jerk, but it's not my place to judge that since I don't have any first hand experience with him. Show me a person and I can probably find someone somewhere who thinks they are a jerk. And even the biggest jerks still have friends who like them. So I really hope that Al finds bandmates who he is compatible with personally, because I love his music and hope it continues.
> 
> I also think he is an amazing composer, and a great guitarist who is totally capable of playing everything he wrote, given enough practice.
> 
> If he can put those two things together and have a sustained run of good studio work and live playing, he'll be huge and people will forget they ever hated on him.



My sentiments pretty much.

Just like

Quit being Oooohh mysterious, take off the metric ton of tinfoil and write some more cool riffs


----------



## Ralyks

Necropitated said:


> I think the opening (without drums) is 4/4 but the drums play an odd beat.



Believe its 3 bars of 7/8, then one bar of 4/4 (or you could say 8/8, depending on how you feel it)


----------



## Necropitated

Ralyks said:


> Believe its 3 bars of 7/8, then one bar of 4/4 (or you could say 8/8, depending on how you feel it)



Just checked it in reaper.......it could be two bars in 5/4.
If you count with 120 bpm.


----------



## Sikthness

I like EF a lot, but if Nick were to join the Haarp Machine that'd be cool w/ me. Imagine the crazy shit they could come up w/ if they wrote together.


----------



## WhiteWalls

Sikthness said:


> if they wrote together.


Joining the haarp machine =/= writing music for the haarp machine


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

lava said:


> If he can put those two things together and have a sustained run of good studio work and live playing, he'll be huge and people will forget they ever hated on him.


dude this is SSO no one ever forgets anything


----------



## HyperShade

Jerad is not drumming for HAARP. Nor do I know who is playing bass. I know Jerad is not playing though because he was at Meshuggah on the 15th, Nick and Chris had already left.


----------



## HyperShade

Also, I'll put this here.


----------



## Rook

^

Still dunno what to make of that whole thing.


----------



## baptizedinblood

I really enjoy Llerandi's phrasing. Weird timings, accidentals, chromatic runs =  He actually fuses jazz and metal, unlike 90% of 'prog jazz metal' bands that think clean sections = jazz.


----------



## RoRo56

I'm genuinely more interested in seeing The HAARP Machine play than BoO and the other bands at the Dublin gig. Whatever your take on Al Mu'min, you can't deny that he's caught the attention of an entire community.


----------



## themike

Rook said:


> ^
> 
> Still dunno what to make of that whole thing.



Wait - so he won the contest and then was endorsed by them? Seems like a waste of a contest guitar


----------



## TheOddGoat

RoRo56 said:


> Whatever your take on Al Mu'min, you can't deny that he's caught the attention of an entire community.




Just like Anders Breivik.

...

I got nothing.


----------



## splinter8451

th3m1ke said:


> Wait - so he won the contest and then was endorsed by them? Seems like a waste of a contest guitar



Yeah really 

Although this will just further the conspiracy theorists who claim that the whole contest was a sham and Nick was picked to win before they even announced the contest. Seriously. People think that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

th3m1ke said:


> Wait - so he won the contest and then was endorsed by them? Seems like a waste of a contest guitar



I don't understand the issue, his entry was class and so unconventional to the regular listener's standards. He displayed musical proficiency, knowledge, and the ability and prowess to make use of all those things. Who gives a damn if he's in a band whose music is known by like less than .5% of the earth? He's not famous or anything, and even if he was, this was a contest.



Very little other entries even came close in my opinion, the few that did weren't amazing throughout, but had more of a single standout moment that made their entry interesting. Not saying Nick's was perfect, but every time I watch it I get more and more interested hearing something that different (to my ears throughout).

He's a talented player who won a guitar contest, even if it WAS rigged. And I highly doubt Keith would be involved with something that was rigged from the get go, that's just unlike him. But even then can you deny him his talent?

Can't wait to see some videos of tomorrow night! Should be an interesting show, granted I don't expect it to be perfect the guys will probably need some getting used to with this music in a live setting. Chris on vocals will be pretty cool, I'm sure he'll be fine. And whoever posted that Mike's vocals weren't actually that good live was spot on, yes he sounded good but on most high notes it looked and sounded as if Mike was struggling very much with reaching those notes. The raspy reach for the higher notes very much bothered me when I saw videos of them live. In this one specifically at :26, :50. Even the solo that Al plays sounds much better than in that other video I posted.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

WhiteWalls said:


> Joining the haarp machine =/= writing music for the haarp machine



AL writes all the music for all the instruments. AL writes all the lyrics. AL does all the artwork and design layouts. AL micromanaged the band's management rep. AL makes sure that his name goes down for everything in the linear notes of the album.....

...you guys get what I am getting at?....

...this was HIS vision. And he has this vision up his ass. He might have some control problems (makes total sense) which is where things got a little off and why alot of you guys on here accuse him of being "abrasive" or a "jerk". Of course, I have also heard that Al is nice. I just think he might be a man of few words which is why he can come off as either one.


----------



## JEngelking

Wings of Obsidian said:


> AL writes all the music for all the instruments. AL writes all the lyrics. AL does all the artwork and design layouts. AL micromanaged the band's management rep. AL makes sure that his name goes down for everything in the linear notes of the album.....
> 
> ...you guys get what I am getting at?....
> 
> ...this was HIS vision. And he has this vision up his ass. He might have some control problems (makes total sense) which is where things got a little off and why alot of you guys on here accuse him of being "abrasive" or a "jerk". Of course, I have also heard that Al is nice. I just think he might be a man of few words which is why he can come off as either one.



Yeah, I see what you're getting at.



Wings of Obsidian said:


> And he has this vision up his ass.



This made me  though.


----------



## Housty00

Annnndddddd... confirmed. From the Ever Forthright Facebook: 

"To answer the questions we've been getting frequently - Yes, Chris and Nick are in Europe filling in on vocals and guitar for The|HAARP|Machine. "


----------



## Triple7

splinter8451 said:


> Yeah really
> 
> Although this will just further the conspiracy theorists who claim that the whole contest was a sham and Nick was picked to win before they even announced the contest. Seriously. People think that.



That's absolute nonsense. Nick's entry deserved to win hands down, it stands out from all the rest. He couldn't deserve it more either.


----------



## Randy

Housty00 said:


> Annnndddddd... confirmed. From the Ever Forthright Facebook:
> 
> "To answer the questions we've been getting frequently - Yes, Chris and *Nick* are in Europe filling in on vocals and *guitar* for The|HAARP|Machine. "





EDIT: Also, the contest video predates the endorsement. Is it really that hard to conceptualize that somebody would win the contest and they end up being in a band, so the company gives them an endorsement?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Randy said:


> EDIT: Also, the contest video predates the endorsement. Is it really that hard to conceptualize that somebody would win the contest and they end up being in a band, so the company gives them an endorsement?


This is what I was going to say but my brain refused to get the sentence sounding right so I just liked what Triple7 said instead.

Also, really glad Nick is playing guitar with them...or well him on this tour instead of bass. I think they really need the second guitarist to tighten up the live sound. Regardless of Al's ability to play the songs properly the fact remains that the album has two guitar tracks and it's always going to sound a bit empty with the other one of a backing track.

I think the mistakes everyone has been pointing out in videos would not have been so glaring if they had a second guitarist. Noticeable? Yes, but a lot better with a second guitarist. At least I think so.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I think every band should have a second guitarist to play with live. For instance when I saw Veil of Maya live it was great and Mark played everything perfectly. But there was just something about having so many backing tracks on the computer that I didn't like. 
Honestly I hope this works out for them, even if Al is an asshat he has the potential to put out seriously good music if he could get his shit together and be a stable bandmate.


----------



## Rick

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I think every band should have a second guitarist to play with live. For instance when I saw Veil of Maya live it was great and Mark played everything perfectly. But there was just something about having so many backing tracks on the computer that I didn't like.
> Honestly I hope this works out for them, even if Al is an asshat he has the potential to put out seriously good music if he could get his shit together and be a stable bandmate.



Not sure if he still does but he was, at one point, using a loop sampler as well.


----------



## Draceius

Rick said:


> Not sure if he still does but he was, at one point, using a loop sampler as well.



Yeah, he used to tapdance all constantly, I guess he got sick of it


----------



## Ralyks

I'm hoping at least one good quality video comes from Chris and Nick playing live with them, for curiosities sake.


----------



## Ibatz

So, I saw The Haarp Machine like 5 hours ago and the only thing I can say is that they should keep this Lineup. 2 guitars sounded great, the band played tight 

btw. BoO kinda sucked, haha


----------



## RoRo56

Ibatz said:


> So, I saw The Haarp Machine like 5 hours ago and the only thing I can say is that they should keep this Lineup. 2 guitars sounded great, the band played tight
> 
> btw. BoO kinda sucked, haha



Any idea who the drummer and bassist were?

Also what was bad about BoO? I know Lee mentioned on Twitter that he had a huge hangover during sound check.


----------



## Ibatz

Haha, there was no bassist....I dont know the drummers name, sorry!

Hmm....BoO had the worst livesound I've ever heard + they didn't play their stuff good...bad lead playing etc.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^lee musta still been hungover a bit then cause every live vid iv see he nails everything


----------



## PeteyG

If the drummer had a baller badass beard and dark hair, he's most likely an Irish lad called John Gillen who is a fucking awesome drummer.


----------



## anomynous

No bassist?


Al doesn't seem to realize 5 people can be on stage


----------



## HyperShade

anomynous said:


> No bassist?
> 
> 
> Al doesn't seem to realize 5 people can be on stage



By that logic neither does Tosin. In their music it's not a spot light in any way.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

HyperShade said:


> By that logic neither does Tosin. In their music it's not a spot light in any way.


The difference is that The HAARP Machine has bass in their songs.

Whether or not it's in the spotlight doesn't matter.


----------



## HyperShade

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> The difference is that The HAARP Machine has bass in their songs.
> 
> Whether or not it's in the spotlight doesn't matter.



Fair enough... According to Baretto in a Facebook comment there was not enough room on the bus. Could just be a joke but I'd assume it's possible.


----------



## anomynous

PeteyG said:


> If the drummer had a baller badass beard and dark hair, he's most likely an Irish lad called John Gillen who is a fucking awesome drummer.


Chris confirmed it's him on fb.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Has anyone stopped to think that _maybe_ he earned the Mayones endorsement _because_ he won the guitar, and not the other way around? A FUCKLOAD of people entered that contest, to win that is pretty huge. If I was the owner of a respected, high quality guitar brand and my product was in a contest like that, you bet I'm endorsing whoever the fuck wins it.


----------



## Paul666

I talked to Al yesterday and asked what amp setup he used in cologne. 
Well, he used Revalver Software. Sounds pretty killer!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Paul666 said:


> I talked to Al yesterday and asked what amp setup he used in cologne.
> Well, he used Revalver Software. Sounds pretty killer!



So how was he? Was he in a good mood or acting really stupid?


----------



## Paul666

At the Show itself he looked very conceited and pissed. But after the show he was extremely nice and polite. He told me everything about his strandberg guitar and asked me a couple of thinkg 'bout my axefx and my 8string. 

Definitely a super nice guy!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Paul666 said:


> At the Show itself he looked very conceited and pissed. But after the show he was extremely nice and polite. He told me everything about his strandberg guitar and asked me a couple of thinkg 'bout my axefx and my 8string.
> 
> Definitely a super nice guy!



Wow, well that just confirms that he doesn't like playing live or just doesn't still feel fully comfortable doing that. Happy to hear that he's nice in person, though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

baptizedinblood said:


> Has anyone stopped to think that _maybe_ he earned the Mayones endorsement _because_ he won the guitar, and not the other way around? A FUCKLOAD of people entered that contest, to win that is pretty huge. If I was the owner of a respected, high quality guitar brand and my product was in a contest like that, you bet I'm endorsing whoever the fuck wins it.



Yeah, Randy stopped to not only think about it but posted about it on the last page:



Randy said:


> EDIT: Also, the contest video predates the endorsement. Is it really that hard to conceptualize that somebody would win the contest and they end up being in a band, so the company gives them an endorsement?



I thought about it too...even posted about it right below Randy:



Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> This is what I was going to say but my brain refused to get the sentence sounding right so I just liked what Triple7 said instead.
> 
> Also, really glad Nick is playing guitar with them...or well him on this tour instead of bass. I think they really need the second guitarist to tighten up the live sound. Regardless of Al's ability to play the songs properly the fact remains that the album has two guitar tracks and it's always going to sound a bit empty with the other one of a backing track.
> 
> I think the mistakes everyone has been pointing out in videos would not have been so glaring if they had a second guitarist. Noticeable? Yes, but a lot better with a second guitarist. At least I think so.



Not trying to be a smart-ass. I just realize that it's really easy to miss the last couple of posts on the page before.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, well that just confirms that he doesn't like playing live or just doesn't still feel fully comfortable doing that. Happy to hear that he's nice in person, though.


 
Maybe that is just his "focused, concentrated on playing this technical shit right" face.


----------



## Rook

^that, I look angry or tirelessly pissed off when I play live but actually I'm doing my favourite thing and I'm really happy hahaha


----------



## right_to_rage

^ Or he's connecting with the content of the music, which isn't exactly rainbows and ponies.


----------



## kastenfrog

i'm happy that everything seemed to work and the first reactions after the show are positive. so hopefully nothing new to feed the drama/trolling this time.

still a THM supporter! 

its a shame this tour doesn't come close to my place even though i live in germany.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Rook said:


> ^that, I look angry or tirelessly pissed off when I play live but actually I'm doing my favourite thing and I'm really happy hahaha


I used to look bored out of my mind when playing technical stuff live. Now I often just close my eyes or drift off while semi dancing in a trance...it looks better in photos than the distant bored gaze into infinity.


----------



## Rook

that's a good idea hahaha might have to steal that


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Rook said:


> that's a good idea hahaha might have to steal that


Yeah

This is a lot better look for me (the one with the JEM):








Than this:






/\
Not playing complex/tech stuff there but it was the best I could do finding a bored face picture of me playing.


But on topic: I'm quite excited to see the live clips of the new line-up. Been listening to Ever Forthright quite a lot recently so Chris's voice has latched onto my brain like a parasite, want to hear him sing the HAARP Machine songs.

Also on topic: Have also been listening to Disclosure a lot after taking a break from it for a short time since I listened to it a couple of times a day for the first few weeks/couple of months. It really is a fantastic album. I remember when I first listened to it I found Lower the populace to be way too short, like it was cut down in its prime but I've got to say I don't think I'd want it any differently. Awesome song.


----------



## Equivoke

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> But on topic: I'm quite excited to see the live clips of the new line-up. Been listening to Ever Forthright quite a lot recently so Chris's voice has latched onto my brain like a parasite, want to hear him sing the HAARP Machine songs.
> 
> Also on topic: Have also been listening to Disclosure a lot after taking a break from it for a short time since I listened to it a couple of times a day for the first few weeks/couple of months. It really is a fantastic album. I remember when I first listened to it I found Lower the populace to be way too short, like it was cut down in its prime but I've got to say I don't think I'd want it any differently. Awesome song.



Yeah I've been checking youtube regularly for live videos. I always thought Disclosure could be a bit longer.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Equivoke said:


> Yeah I've been checking youtube regularly for live videos. I always thought Disclosure could be a bit longer.


Same here, that song seems destined to be an epic but then they just kinda stop in the middle of it.


----------



## Equivoke

Ahh still no live videos. I'll probably do 1 or 2 Al and Nick focused videos when they get to Dublin.


----------



## Rook

I'm making a new thread, faces you pull while playing.

This is gold.


----------



## Rook

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ive-playing-faces-you-didnt-know-you-did.html

Anyway.

HAARP Tomorrow


----------



## breadtruck

Could anyone who goes to one of these shows let me know the order in which the bands play? I know BoO are headlining but I have no idea who is playing first. I might have to be a bit late, and I don't mind missing Monuments (just because I don't know much of their stuff), but if HAARP are on first then I'm gonna try my best to show up on time.


----------



## Equivoke

Looking at the poster I'm pretty sure it will be HAARP, Monuments ATB then BOO


----------



## fiveyears

I check this thread way more than I'd like to admit looking for any review or live video of the new lineup. :/


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Rook said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ive-playing-faces-you-didnt-know-you-did.html
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> HAARP Tomorrow


 
Ok gimme ten....I got pictures from old shows. My friends, fans, and fellow bandmates used to rag on me and I never knew what they were talking about til now. 

Lemme get some pics up there.


----------



## Rook

I too would have guessed HAARP are first.

Anyone coming to reading tonight?


----------



## Maniacal

I was planning on it, but if the CD player isn't in the band then I'm not interested!


----------



## JakSchitt

It looks like I have a spare ticket for the gig on the 2nd in Camden. If anyone is interested let me know.

Edit- Not asking for the face price of the ticket. A drink in the worlds end would suffice as its my birthday


----------



## MarkPopkie

fiveyears said:


> I check this thread way more than I'd like to admit looking for any review or live video of the new lineup. :/



you're not alone... i'm up to 4-5 per hour. sad, really.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JakSchitt said:


> It looks like I have a spare ticket for the gig on the 2nd in Camden. If anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> Edit- Not asking for the face price of the ticket. A drink in the worlds end would suffice as its my birthday


I'm not kidding when I say that buying a cheap airfare from Iceland to the UK to spend your birthday with you and listening to those great bands is actually tempting as hell.


----------



## JakSchitt

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'm not kidding when I say that buying a cheap airfare from Iceland to the UK to spend your birthday with you and listening to those great bands is actually tempting as hell.



That's very awesome of you to say dude!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

That's awesome news to hear that Nick will actually be on guitar, not bass. 

And so help me God, now that Al has a virtuoso guitar player on deck live him, if Al still can't correctly play the Pleiadian Keys solo along with the other small parts he was botching live yet, he better pass the reigns of lead to Nick - I'd wager there isn't a single thing on HAARP that Nick couldn't nail perfectly live.


----------



## Rook

Forget anything anybody says, Al's an absolute dude, more details on why later


----------



## MarkPopkie

Rook said:


> Forget anything anybody says, Al's an absolute dude, more details on why later



Care to elaborate NOW? I'd hate for you to have to eat your own words...

A partial quote from Post #235 in this thread:



Rook said:


> Coming here purely to say you know something serves no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## xCaptainx

Rook said:


> OH MY GOD GUYS I KNOW SOMETHING YOU DON'T KNOW! DOESN'T THAT MAKE ME COOL!


----------



## Rook

Yeah I didn't mean it like that, he said I could see his guitar, I was gunna tell you about the guitar

Oh the hilarious irony 

He hasn't shown me yet hence no deeets

PS I don't know anything hahaha I did specifically say 'more details', I'm still at the gig.

On SSO.

What has my life become.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Go home Rook, you're drunk.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Rook said:


> Yeah I didn't mean it like that, he said I could see his guitar, I was gunna tell you about the guitar
> 
> Oh the hilarious irony
> 
> He hasn't shown me yet hence no deeets
> 
> PS I don't know anything hahaha I did specifically say 'more details', I'm still at the gig.
> 
> On SSO.
> 
> What has my life become.



This makes more sense! Tell the whole story from the start and the Irony Police won't hassle you... Have fun! AND TAKE VIDEO - FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!!

..... caps lock off.


----------



## TheOddGoat

THM decide to make up for lacklustre first tour with special treats.

Buy some pyrotechnics.

Esoteric Agenda intro starts, fire sprays from the stage.

Everyone stampedes from the venue, screaming.


----------



## Rook

I apologise, I realise what I did.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Rook said:


> I apologise, I realise what I did.



it's okay, you explained yourself! no harm done... like i said, just take some video while you're there. i'm dying to see this lineup.


----------



## Rook

Sooooo







To summarise;

HAARP (from what I could hear, I was right at the front) were very good indeed, Baretto's a great frontman, the sound was pretty decent and they were tight. I really enjoyed their set, I didn't hear any mistakes, the drummer did a crazy good job. No bass player as stated.

I got to chat with Al. He stayed out at the mercy stand the entire night, he was talking to loads of people, smiling and laughing, some kids even asked if they could show him their band and he listened 

When I grabbed him we had a chat about Ever Forthright, which he assures me will continue to thrive, my friend said 'I didn't realise you had a lineup change' his reply was 'not did I til a few weeks ago' 

I probed no further.

I mentioned that I liked varberg and felt the need to tell him I have #6 which he immediately recognised - which was cool haha - and he without even blinking said 'hang around for a bit and I'll go get it in a bit'.

I watch monuments, who I'll mention in their thread, After The Burial do their thing and without me even asking he'd gone and got it and came and found me, put it straight in my hands and gave me the lowdown. I'll talk about that in the strandberg thread, it was amazing though, Ola's improved since #6 and if you asked me I wouldn't have said there was any room to do so haha.

So HAARP were better than expected, Baretto suits the role perfect, Al's super approachable and actually a good laugh. My opinion of HAARP at this point is pretty high, I wish him all the best.

Apologies again for coming across like I was withholding info


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^Really glad to hear that man. I bet it must have felt terrible for him to know that everyone had a terrible opinion that he was an ass-hat douche who couldn't play his own music. 
Hearing that he is a stand up guy is great for his reputation and i'm sure if it gets around to him he'll surely feel a lot better. I know if I were in his situation I definitely would. 
Also, do you have any videos? I'd love to hear Chris live on HAARP material.


----------



## anomynous

I'm wondering what the reason behind the big personality "change" behind Al is?




Cough Sumerian cough



or that he could actually be nice?


----------



## Rook

The first time I spoke to him I thought 'Sumerian have clearly told him to make an effort', he was moving a LOT on stage too so he's obviously trying but when _he came and found me_ we were talking for ages, he was laughing, he seemed really really genuine, you couldn't fault him really.

I sort of feel his relationship with the last 'band' wasn't good and it obviously put him down, the can't play his own music thing won't have helped. Straight away HAARP today seemed bright, energetic and had a real friendly atmosphere around them, helped only by Baretto being slightly hilarious. 

Videos, I tried but as I was against the from barrier all it is is flashing lights and SHAHSSVHSVSHSBSBVHSHSHSHSBSSHBS. Loads of people were videoing so I'm sure some will be on YouTube in the next day or so.


----------



## JEngelking

What a bro. Really glad to hear that things in the HAARP Machine are improving. 



Rook said:


> I sort of feel his relationship with the last 'band' wasn't good and it obviously put him down, the can't play his own music thing won't have helped. Straight away HAARP today seemed bright, energetic and had a real friendly atmosphere around them.



That seems plausible. I imagine band chemistry could've taken its toll on the last tour.


----------



## RoRo56

Which songs did they play this time around?


----------



## Xarn

anomynous said:


> I'm wondering what the reason behind the big personality "change" behind Al is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cough Sumerian cough
> 
> 
> 
> or that he could actually be nice?



Well I'm sure the previous lineup didn't work out at all. I'm sure Al figured early on their previous tour that things didn't work out between him and the other dudes. I mean, he played with Oliver (their bass player?) before, but Mike and Alex were dudes that he probably never even met before they joined the band lol. No excuse for their previous tour being a disaster, but I could imagine I would just want to get off the tour as fast as possible if I were in a band and couldn't get together with any of the other dudes. Chemistry is ever so important if you want a band to last for more than one tour. Glad things are working out for him now though.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Rook its good to know that he was a lot more pleasant than what we've been hearing. That helps my view of him for sure. Not that he would care what I think but its nice to like how a band sounds and be able to like the people in the group as well. 

What did you think of their overall all playing? How was Nick? Did he play the leads or did Al pull them off this time?


----------



## Rook

EDIT: Double post


----------



## Rook

Only about 6, Esoteric Agenda, Pleidian Keys, then I think Extension To One, Disclosure and they finished on Escapist Notion, can't remember if they played another or two.




JoeyBTL said:


> Rook its good to know that he was a lot more pleasant than what we've been hearing. That helps my view of him for sure. Not that he would care what I think but its nice to like how a band sounds and be able to like the people in the group as well.
> 
> What did you think of their overall all playing? How was Nick? Did he play the leads or did Al pull them off this time?



They took it in turns. I was right in front of Nick, super tight and sounded great. That Mayones - he was playing the competition guitar - was ridiculous, looked amazing!

EDIT: Apologies again for all the posts, I'm on a bit of a high at the moment, need to take 5 I think.


----------



## elnyrb10

Rook said:


> Only about 6, Esoteric Agenda, Pleidian Keys, then I think Extension To One, Disclosure and they finished on Escapist Notion, can't remember if they played another or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took it in turns. I was right in front of Nick, super tight and sounded great. That Mayones - he was playing the competition guitar - was ridiculous, looked amazing!
> 
> EDIT: Apologies again for all the posts, I'm on a bit of a high at the moment, need to take 5 I think.



glad to see al and nick work well together. al did all the leads im assuming? oh and btw wonderful stache you got their sir


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

elnyrb10 said:


> al did all the leads im assuming?





Rook said:


> They took it in turns. I was right in front of Nick, super tight and sounded great. That Mayones - he was playing the competition guitar - was ridiculous, looked amazing!


----------



## lava

Who played the Pleiadian Keys lead?


----------



## Rook

^Al

@elnyrb10 Thank you my man, it's surely my favourite part of my upper lip!


----------



## CrownofWorms

Just checked out The Haarp Machine's Disclosure record. Fucking amazing stuff. Progressive Tech Death with a Indian twist. Great stuff

one of my fav tracks


----------



## MarkPopkie

CrownofWorms said:


> Just checked out The Haarp Machine's Disclosure record. Fucking amazing stuff. Progressive Tech Death with a Indian twist. Great stuff
> 
> one of my fav tracks




that's really cool man... i'll have to check them out.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Someone is either trolling us hard or is about two years late to the party.......


----------



## Danukenator

I have to say, I hope this band finally get's it together. Sounds like some of the issues have been addressed and will hopefully be resolved.

Overall, I liked their first album a lot. I hope they make it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

MarkPopkie said:


> that's really cool man... i'll have to check them out.



not sure what you're ing about


----------



## Telos

@Rook Thanks for the details dude!

I live in Hungary but I was thinking about to see them in Wien (5-6 hours to travel). Then the lineup changes just happened and I saw the ultimate amount of hate arround them, so well. No concert in March. 
But now I'm thinking about it again, it's really good to know Al is actually a quite nice guy and the new lineup rocks it live. Damn, I'm excited again.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Awesome! Really looking forward to seeing them tomorrow night.


----------



## TheOddGoat

CrownofWorms said:


> Progressive Tech Death with a Indian twist.



punjabi metal - YouTube


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Sounds like these guys have moved past a lot of the growing pains. Nice to see. Also, cool to see that Al is a normal nerd like the rest of us. I think the "I'm so srs" shit in his videos etc was an act from the get go. Nobody can be that pretentious and really mean it...thats what makes it cool. 

That varberg looks sexy.


----------



## DLG

every time I see varberg the first thing that comes to my mind is


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm glad to hear that the band is picking up steam again. I personally thought there was no hope after the members split, and that Sumerian would drop it like it's hot. With these accounts of him being a stand-up guy, I'd like to see some sort of update from Al himself.

An actual update, not a tea brewing tutorial.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I'm glad to hear that the band is picking up steam again. I personally thought there was no hope after the members split, and that Sumerian would drop it like it's hot. With these accounts of him being a stand-up guy, I'd like to see some sort of update from Al himself.
> 
> An actual update, not a tea brewing tutorial.


 
Maybe I'm fanboying but I really loved how big of a "fuck you" that video was to the "detractors."


----------



## MarkPopkie

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> not sure what you're ing about



just commenting on the fact that he makes this statement in the band's megathread... as if no one in here has ever heard that song or the band in general. i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Rook

ALSOOOO

The keener eyed of you will noticed the deathbuckers are gone in favour of blackhawks. Like every Lace owner says - they were great for cleans and leads, the rhythms were just too twangy and bright. His tone was great, I think he was using an Ironheart too which is cool.


----------



## kastenfrog

i have to say it once again: so happy to see that everything is working out now and the shitstorm seems to stop. anyways, since this line up is only a transitional solution, i'm curious about the plans after this tour. any informations/speculations yet?


----------



## Equivoke

^^ 

I'm probably going to ask him if the Ever Forthright guys are going to be helping in any sort of capacity after the tour. Unless someone else does and posts it here aha.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Equivoke said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm probably going to ask him if the Ever Forthright guys are going to be helping in any sort of capacity after the tour. Unless someone else does and posts it here aha.



They are essentially just fill-ins for the tour so don't expect them to continue unless that changes


----------



## Necropitated

Well, you could ask al if the spot for the 2nd Guitar is Open after the tour!? But al seems to be comfortable with this line-up. Maybe it gets permanent.


----------



## NaYoN

Necropitated said:


> Well, you could ask al if the spot for the 2nd Guitar is Open after the tour!? But al seems to be comfortable with this line-up. Maybe it gets permanent.



The lineup is not permanent. This is a one off thing, Ever Forthright have a very busy schedule this year. New EP, new album etc.


----------



## Necropitated

Ok, thanks, then maybe I still have a chance ^^. I just don't know how to contact Al.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

NaYoN said:


> The lineup is not permanent. This is a one off thing, Ever Forthright have a very busy schedule this year. New EP, new album etc.



Awesome, I want new HAARP Machine material but I really want new Ever Forthright so this is good news for me.



Necropitated said:


> Ok, thanks, then maybe I still have a chance ^^. I just don't know how to contact Al.


You just shine the Mumin light and he'll be there







edit: But seriously I hope you get the job. You really deserve it.


----------



## isispelican

Necropitated said:


> Ok, thanks, then maybe I still have a chance ^^. I just don't know how to contact Al.



haarp fb?


----------



## anomynous

Highly doubt Al reads it. Otherwise he'd probably quit music from all the hate.




Maybe get in contact with somebody from another Sumerian band and ask them? Obviously not Misha though.


----------



## Necropitated

isispelican said:


> haarp fb?



Already tried.....probably went directly into spam ^^......
I could ask Nick on his personal account......worked with ollie too.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Maybe even the Ever Forthright guys. IIRC they are usually pretty quick to respond to "fan mail".

They should know how to contact him.

Edit: Semi ninja'd


----------



## anomynous

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Maybe even the Ever Forthright guys. IIRC they are usually pretty quick to respond to "fan mail".
> 
> They should know how to contact him.



Impossible.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> Impossible.


Not if you believe in yourself.


----------



## Necropitated

Well, I'll try to contact Nick and ask him.
In the meantime I'll record a cover of Lower the Populace


----------



## TheFerryMan

so how bout them Live videos?


----------



## TheOddGoat

TheFerryMan said:


> so how bout them Live videos?



I'm extremely curious too, a lot of times shenanigans aren't apparent when you're in the venue because it's just so loud.

I want to see if the lineup's really up to the recording's standard like some have said across the web.


----------



## jackfiltraition

TheOddGoat said:


> I'm extremely curious too, a lot of times shenanigans aren't apparent when you're in the venue because it's just so loud.
> 
> I want to see if the lineup's really up to the recording's standard like some have said across the web.



I second this


----------



## Ralyks

TheFerryMan said:


> so how bout them Live videos?



I third this.


----------



## RobZero

barretto delivers


----------



## Jake

oh wow, that was much better than expected...well then.


----------



## themike

I can't hear the guitars but Chris did a killer job on vocals in that video


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Wow.... Chris has improved amazingly since getting with the Ever Forthright guys


----------



## Greegzoid

Saw them in Glasgow last night, surprised how good they were compared to live vids i've seen online.

Only strange thing after their set was Mu'min sitting in a corner drinking a beer with leather gloves on, strange...


----------



## TheFerryMan

RobZero said:


> barretto delivers


----------



## MarkPopkie

'bout fucking time. and thankfully it was a high quality video!
to be honest, this sounds better than the videos of the other lineup...

chris hits the notes with greater ease than mike... (not to say that mike was bad. i love his voice.)

i don't really miss the bass at all... especially given the fact that having two guitars makes a massive difference in the overall sound.

this is truly impressive.


----------



## anomynous

Not as good as Mike, but not bad.


----------



## JEngelking

I'll reserve my total judgement until I see a video with less distorted audio/see them live, but going off that video the 'Machine's sounding pretty good.


----------



## sakeido

Greegzoid said:


> Saw them in Glasgow last night, surprised how good they were compared to live vids i've seen online.
> 
> Only strange thing after their set was Mu'min sitting in a corner drinking a beer with leather gloves on, strange...



he doesn't want to leave any fingerprints where the illumaniti can pick em up


----------



## TIBrent

Greegzoid said:


> Only strange thing after their set was Mu'min sitting in a corner drinking a beer with leather gloves on, strange...


Doesn't everyone do that? 
-Brent


----------



## lava

RobZero said:


> barretto delivers




Chris is better suited to deliver Mike's vocals live than Mike is.


----------



## Randy

Killed it.


----------



## FlameIbrah

The solo sounded a lot better with an actual guitar supporting it in the rhythm section. Couldnt hear it well enough to know if it was clean, but the expression sure came off better than in every other video I've seen...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

lava said:


> Chris is better suited to deliver Mike's vocals live than Mike is.


I was thinking the same thing.

I'd love to hear Chris sing on the next HAARP Machine album, he's certainly got the chops.

If he doesn't (which seems to be the common consensus) I wonder if Al will try to get who he originally wanted (supposedly, don't remember where I read this), Justin Hill.

Maybe that was just a rumor though...can't remember.


----------



## Larrikin666

Wow. That's pretty great. That's a performance worth paying money for.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Well, looks like I'll have to take a look at them in Munich


----------



## baptizedinblood

Holy shit, even with the distorted audio, that sounded amazing.


----------



## Rook

Glad it wasn't just me who thought so, I had a great night!

EDIT: Just realised that video is Reading, thought it looked familiar. This is me!


----------



## MobiusR

They totally just saved this band and gave me hopes again.


----------



## Necropitated

Sooo, nick wrote back immediately ^^.
Here is his reply: 
"Hey Kevin! I'll certainly pass on your info. It's always good to have people around that can play the material incase of emergency too. Thanks dude"

So yeah, I'm sure Al will see my videos this time ^^.


----------



## breadtruck

Loved that HAARP live video. Thanks to the uploader. I can't wait to see them now; I wish they weren't the opening act so they could get a bit more time.

Speaking of that...which band gets more stage time? ATB or Monuments? I hope they get a decent amount of time and aren't rushed to make room for BoO.

I loved BoO's The Discovery, but I'm not big on the older stuff. I would much prefer ATB to headline as I love all their material, but I'm just happy I get to hear all these bands at the same place. 

Really amped for HAARP now too with all this discussion and whatnot...


----------



## RoRo56

Chris really performed well at the Dublin gig. He spent the last part of the escapist notion singing while crowd surfing. This line up seems to be doing really well. Al definitely seemed to participate more and he actually smiled half the time.

I asked him what will happen to the HAARP Machine after this tour and he told me to "expect more music and more fun."


----------



## Equivoke

Yeah they killed it in Dublin. Baretto's presence was great and he hit everything really easily with some big high notes which weren't on the album. Al and Nick the the high E string thing in the first riff of Escapist Notion and it looked like Al was having more fun than the previous tour.


----------



## Metalus

I think what's interesting hear is that somewhat on a small scale, Al's entire situation proves that really good music can persevere. You could say that alot of people were starting to write them off, but they seem to be heading in the right direction though. Hats off to you Al


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Haarp machine were amazing last night. Tight as hell and really energetic. I got to chat with Al for a while and he let me play his Strandberg after the gig which was really cool of him. He even asked me to play him my rendition of the Machine Over guitar solo. There was an after-party so I had a beer with him too and he seemed like a pretty cool guy.

Nick told me they learned the songs in 3 weeks and only had one practice before the tour. I'm not sure what happened on the American shows but they absolutely killed it last night.

Edit: F**k! I was meant to ask him about releasing tab book. Can one of you English lads ask him?


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Man, just seeing how that band are so damn tight just makes the haters look so damn bad.

That live video just proves that when you get some really shit hot musicians to play and jam with, your skill improves a shit ton, well done Al, well fucking done.


----------



## anomynous

rythmic_pulses said:


> Man, just seeing how that band are so damn tight just makes the *haters look so damn bad.*
> 
> That live video just proves that when you get some really shit hot musicians to play and jam with, your skill improves a shit ton, well done Al, well fucking done.



Let's not act like the US tour never happened now.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

anomynous said:


> Let's not act like the US tour never happened now.


 
When did they come to the US?


----------



## breadtruck

goldsteinat0r said:


> When did they come to the US?


 
I don't know but almost all the old live vids of them seem to be from gigs in America.


----------



## anomynous

Uh, November through December with The Faceless & Revocation.




Not saying that they haven't (apparently) massively improved, but all the stuff the "haters" bitched about happened.


----------



## Equivoke

People went way over the top though. I just remember some guy posted on FB after Alex/Mike/Ollie left:

"Al, you are a liar and fraud, fuck off" or something.


----------



## Randy

anomynous said:


> Not saying that they haven't (apparently) massively improved, but all the stuff the "haters" bitched about happened.



That depends on how you define "haters". Considering the level of moderation that's been necessary in the threads so far, I don't consider "haters" to be people who said that Al played like shit on the US tour, I consider "haters" to be people that said HAARP was dead and buried or at least should be, or that the music was totally unperformable as an absolute or said Al was impossible to work with and nobody would get on a stage with him.

The fact the tour continued and the performance quality has picked up, IMO, does step on the "haters".


----------



## Philligan

FlameIbrah said:


> The solo sounded a lot better with an actual guitar supporting it in the rhythm section. Couldnt hear it well enough to know if it was clean, but the expression sure came off better than in every other video I've seen...



I'm pretty sure it was still pretty rough, but I wouldn't have been disappointed if I saw them and they played like they did in that video


----------



## TheOddGoat

Philligan said:


> I'm pretty sure it was still pretty rough, but I wouldn't have been disappointed if I saw them and they played like they did in that video




I can't really say I could hear anything clearly but drums and vocals, but for the solo part where you can kind of hear it all - if you close your eyes and listen closely.

I think maybe, for the sake of the music, Nick should've had that one.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

And shitstorm in 3....2.....1......


----------



## baptizedinblood

goldsteinat0r said:


> And shitstorm in 3....2.....1......




no


----------



## NaYoN

Wow, Chris and Nick actually have some stage presence (unlike the previous guys) and Chris seems to be encouraging Al to move around a bit too



the band looks and sounds better with this lineup


----------



## anomynous

I'm really wondering if Mike, Alex, & Ollie wanted to quit before/at the beginning of the US tour, but had to stay for contract reasons? It would explain why there was no real stage presence from the band and the general "bad" attitude from Al, knowing that the rest of the band already quit, and he had to be with them in a van for another month.




Because that "stage" presence clip seems like a completely different Al in that band.


----------



## HyperShade

One day Al will hit that solo. He may not have conquered his nerves entirely yet but this must be helping. I mean anybody playing with Nick should have an instant confidence boost because he will make you sound good. Baretto is even better with EF cause he pulls out the Sax live and he's really great at it.


----------



## jawbreaker

I must say, the stage presence from Al is a huge improvement from when I saw them in KC. I really hope that Haarp can continue on, and release new material that is as amazing as Disclosure. In my opinion though, nobody can replace Mike, Ollie, and Alex. Those guys are fucking awesome!


----------



## TIBrent

jawbreaker said:


> I must say, the stage presence from Al is a huge improvement from when I saw them in KC.


Agree'd night & day difference.
-Brent


----------



## JEngelking

They all, including Al, look like they're having fun in that clip.


----------



## RoRo56

anomynous said:


> I'm really wondering if Mike, Alex, & Ollie wanted to quit before/at the beginning of the US tour, but had to stay for contract reasons? It would explain why there was no real stage presence from the band and the general "bad" attitude from Al, knowing that the rest of the band already quit, and he had to be with them in a van for another month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that "stage" presence clip seems like a completely different Al in that band.



That's exactly how I thought things went down. I think the label had a lot to do with the appointment of Rudinger and Semeskey, because there seemed to be zero chemistry between the band.

That's why I took the little video at the Dublin gig, because they were like that the whole night. Al and Nick did concentrate a lot on what they were playing, but they were constantly smiling, headbanging or playing shoulder to shoulder. Chris in particular was absolutely fantastic in his interaction with the crowd. 

I know that they are only officially filling in for the tour, but I get the feeling that they may help out in some capacity afterwards. As was stated earlier in the thread, Chris was asked if he is the new permanent singer for THM and replied with "we're taking it one day at a time. we'll see what happens!"


----------



## TIBrent

RoRo56 said:


> That's exactly how I thought things went down. I think the label had a lot to do with the appointment of Rudinger and Semeskey, because there seemed to be zero chemistry between the band.


That makes some sense right there 
-Brent


----------



## JakSchitt

Guys, I still have a spare ticket for the gig in Camden. Dont want anything for it. Would just be nice to meet up with some of you dudes on here.


----------



## Ralyks

At the very least, I could totally see guest appearances from Chris and Nick on the next album.

And I just want to see it's nice seeing a positive turn around story like this. While the Disclosure line-up made good music, it just seems like the chemistry wasn't there, and it feels like some of the heat should be taken off of Al for trying to turn it around.


----------



## anomynous

JakSchitt said:


> Guys, I still have a spare ticket for the gig in Camden. Dont want anything for it. Would just be nice to meet up with some of you dudes on here.



If I was on that side of the world, I would.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

anomynous said:


> If I was on that side of the world, I would.


Same here. I seriously checked how much it would cost me to fly out and join you on Saturday but it ended up being quite a lot even without other expenses (hotel/hostel, transportation, food) but it would have been a kick ass trip, I like all the bands on the tour so...


----------



## Draceius

JakSchitt said:


> Guys, I still have a spare ticket for the gig in Camden. Dont want anything for it. Would just be nice to meet up with some of you dudes on here.



PM'd, my mate wants to come, plus it'd be awesome to see people from here.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ralyks said:


> At the very least, I could totally see guest appearances from Chris and Nick on the next album.



There might be more than that.


----------



## anomynous

Need videos of Esoteric Agenda with new line up.




Or more videos in general


----------



## Dan

Saw them last night in Leeds. Nick and Al did a really good job IMHO. The sound was a bit shitty to be honest but they pulled it off pretty well. 

Had a chance to speak with both Nick and Chris after the show too. Nick seemed a little uptight for some reason but Chris is a true gent, really really nice guy. I asked if they had any ideas what was going on and whether they would be touring again after this and they said that Ever Forthright is always going to be their baby, but they don't know what the future holds.

All in all a pretty good gig tbh, sound way WAY too loud for all the bands but they got a thumbs up from me for their performance.


----------



## Equivoke

With all the deserved praise for Nick and Chris, shout out to fellow Belfast-er John Gillen. Super tight, definitely not easy being a replacement for Alex Rudinger with such short notice.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## anomynous

Why would they just post that today? Clearly immensely out of date. 




Also one of the most awkward interviews I've ever seen. It's pretty clear Mike & Al didn't get along. Not to mention just being a terrible interview in general.


----------



## Angus Clark

I lol'd at match.com

But yeah, odd that hey'd post that so late. I'll look forward to seeing them in Camden today.


----------



## breadtruck

Saw them tonight, and I gotta say they did a great job. I can only add to the positive feedback that other's here have given. It's a shame the sound is always so insanely loud at gigs though so it was tough to make out a lot of the lead work clearly, but what I could hear sounded good. At least rhythmically they were really tight, and they had good stage presence. I didn't know much about Chris before this, but let me say he is a GREAT frontman and his singing was on point. Super nice guy, and he even joined Monuments to play sax on their last song.


----------



## Ralyks

breadtruck said:


> and he even joined Monuments to play sax on their last song.



Ok, THAT I want to see a video of in the Monuments thread.


----------



## RoRo56

Ralyks said:


> Ok, THAT I want to see a video of in the Monuments thread.



It's up there now


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Its so weird hearing Semesky's really high-pitched speaking voice. 

Also Al is one intense dude.


----------



## Equivoke

I actually didn't get that bad a vibe between Al and Mike from that video. Although the interviewer did ask a couple of inane questions.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Equivoke said:


> I actually didn't get that bad a vibe between Al and Mike from that video. Although the interviewer did ask a couple of inane questions.


I was going to write the same thing. I didn't get a bad vibe or anything but it felt like the interviewer could have done a little research on the band beforehand. Of course it could be that he's asking some questions for those watching who have no idea who they are but still, some questions were kinda unnecessary.


----------



## Draceius

Al and nick were flawless tonight, got to talk to nick after as well, he said everforthright is his baby, but both him and chris want to see where the HAARP machine is going as well, as it might become more serious (as far as I remember, JakSchitt should have more info on it, he probably remembers the conversation better than I do, that gig wrecked me)


----------



## Ralyks

If Chris and Nick can pull off both Ever Forthright and The HAARP Machine, there would be less than zero complaints here


----------



## Angus Clark

Fuckin' hell what a night! Being at the very front pretty much punctured my lungs haha. HAARP were seriously awesome, had a chat with Chris and Al, both seemed like swell dudes.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Ralyks said:


> If Chris and Nick can pull off both Ever Forthright and The HAARP Machine, there would be less than zero complaints here


Same here.

Dueling sitar and sax solos for The HAARP Machine 2: This time it's a band!


----------



## JakSchitt

Draceius said:


> Al and nick were flawless tonight, got to talk to nick after as well, he said everforthright is his baby, but both him and chris want to see where the HAARP machine is going as well, as it might become more serious (as far as I remember, JakSchitt should have more info on it, he probably remembers the conversation better than I do, that gig wrecked me)



To be honest, I havent got enough superlatives as to how good they were. Floored me completely. All of the band were 100% into it and all were having a great time. Al was smiling, moshing and nothing like how Id wrongly percieved him to be.

I did indeed speak to Nick. Talked about his Mayones, and I did ask him about the possibillty of this being a more solid lineup for Haarp. He said that Ever Forthright is his baby, but if the stars aligned properly and that it felt right, then there is no reason that it couldn't be a more solid thing. Lovely guy.

Also had a great conversation with Chris. Seemed very humble and holds Al in the highest regard. Gave me a massive hug when I told him that I listen to Haunted Shores a lot. Again a lovely guy.

For me they were the band of the night.


----------



## Uncreative123

lava said:


> Chris is better suited to deliver Mike's vocals live than Mike is.




This. I wasn't really into The HAARP Machine, especially with all the negative feedback as of late, but that video completely turned me around. After watching that twice I got the album and I dig every song on it. I was really, really impressed with those live vocals and the rest of the clips I've seen from this EU tour. 

Really glad this happened.


----------



## Ralyks

Just out of curiosity, are they playing Extension to One? THAT'S a video I'd like to see with this lineup.


----------



## djentinc

I saw the video from Reading and it's pretty safe to say that Chris and Nick have saved the band.

I wonder if Al's changed as a person as well, because from what people were saying about him on the US tour he acted like a dick and refused to speak to anybody, but on this tour he seems like he is being very friendly with fans, answering questions about his gear and the like.


----------



## Equivoke

Yep they played Extension in Dublin, it seems it's the same set as the US tour


----------



## djentinc

NaYoN said:


> Wow, Chris and Nick actually have some stage presence (unlike the previous guys) and Chris seems to be encouraging Al to move around a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> the band looks and sounds better with this lineup




Yeah, they all look like they're having an absolute blast. I think that maybe having Nick and Chris playing this tour with him is probably helping his confidence a great deal, so he's more willing to "feel" the music and have fun on stage.


----------



## djentinc

Ralyks said:


> Just out of curiosity, are they playing Extension to One? THAT'S a video I'd like to see with this lineup.



Yes, they're using the same setlist as the US tour.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

djentinc said:


> I saw the video from Reading and it's pretty safe to say that Chris and Nick have saved the band.
> 
> I wonder if Al's changed as a person as well, because from what people were saying about him on the US tour he acted like a dick and refused to speak to anybody, but on this tour he seems like he is being very friendly with fans, answering questions about his gear and the like.


I think what quite a few people have said is most likely true:

With the problems that existed in the old line-up the morale can't have been very good and I think it's hard to be upbeat and social when you're stuck on tour with people who you really can't get along with.


----------



## djentinc

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> With the problems that existed in the old line-up the morale can't have been very good and I think it's hard to be upbeat and social when you're stuck on tour with people who you really can't get along with.



That is true. However I can't help noticing the enormous change that's happened. I know this is simply mere speculation here, but what if he had mental health issues and he's now sorted them out?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

djentinc said:


> That is true. However I can't help noticing the enormous change that's happened. I know this is simply mere speculation here, but what if he had mental health issues and he's now sorted them out?


While plausible I'd say personal issues, whether they're regarding band members, stage fright, family issues or whatever else is a more likely bet than mental health issues. 

It would have had to be one hell of a marathon therapy session he'd have gone through to work out mental health issues in a couple of weeks between tours.


----------



## anomynous

But that would be easy for Al, since the HAARP Machine elevates your mind.


----------



## djentinc

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> It would have had to be one hell of a marathon therapy session he'd have gone through to work out mental health issues in a couple of weeks between tours.



It was more than a couple of weeks dude, they had like 3 months off.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

djentinc said:


> It was more than a couple of weeks dude, they had like 3 months off.


Oh, sorry about that. Felt like the US tour was so recent somehow.


----------



## Sikthness

Even though its somethin he loves, music is his job. Think back to the worst job you've had and the worst people to work w/. No reason a musician wouldn't feel the same way, stuck working w/ people they can't get along w/. Then suddenly he is surrounded w/ people I assume he gets along w/ better, there is no reason simply playing w/ friends couldnt be the cause of his change. Anyway I think they sound and look way better judging from youtube videos. Also, Chris is doin the material wayyyy better than I expected.


----------



## djentinc

Also this really belongs on the Monuments thread, but I'll stick it in here anyway because Chris Baretto playing sax Monuments - Regenerate Feat Chris Barretto on the Sax @ Camden Underworld 02.03.13 HD 720p - YouTube


----------



## matt397

djentinc said:


> Also this really belongs on the Monuments thread, but I'll stick it in here anyway because Chris Baretto playing sax Monuments - Regenerate Feat Chris Barretto on the Sax @ Camden Underworld 02.03.13 HD 720p - YouTube


Not only does it belong in the Monuments thread but it was already posted in the Monuments thread


----------



## xCaptainx

hahaha whoa whoa whoa here guys, c'mon now, speculating about mental illness?!?! 

I haven't followed this band much (not my particular thing) but from what I can tell, they were a relatively 'green' band (no touring history, new band) before they were signed and started touring? 

So people are speculating that he must of had a mental illness because a musician who has never toured before, or played live much, surprisingly has little stage presence and doesn't go out of his way to interact with people before/after a performance? 

C'mon guys, pull your head in. Touring is insanely hard on a seasoned, well experienced musician, let alone a 'new' one. So he had no stage presense.....given that they are a 'new' band..what did you expect? 

And as for not talking to people...maybe he was overwhelmed, shy, or...heaven forbid...exhausted from the touring cycle? No idea what type of tour it was, but I can tell you, 12, 14, 18+ hours in a van and straight to venue is tiresome, the last thing you want to do is put a face on and have inane conversations when there is a comfy backroom to rest up/sleep in. 

From what I can see, a relatively new band was signed, had high expecations and seemingly imploded from being thrown into the deep end. You often see band mates more than your own families, most bands have 3-4 years experience before being thrown into a high profile tour regime, quite frankly I'm not suprised that they nearly broke up so suddenly. 

What type of narcissism is involved here if you all speculate he has a mental illness purely because he didn't want to sit at the merch desk and be asked the 38th question about his guitar rig that week?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

I recently met Nick about a week before he left for this tour and he is such a down to earth, cool, and of course super talented dude. We met through the contest and met up for a Misery Signals show, and he also has some great friends. Just wanted to say that he deserves all of this, and that he is NAILING it on this tour. That's what hard work and love does for you.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Why is there speculation about mental illness? That's ridiculous. 

Edit: bah, this part was too much.


----------



## anomynous

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Why is there speculation about mental illness? That's ridiculous.
> .



Conspiracy theories.


----------



## xCaptainx

anomynous said:


> Conspiracy theories.


----------



## djentinc

Lol this site is ridiculous. I say one thing on there and it gets taken entirely out of context. IT WAS SPECULATION, NOT TRUTH. People don't just snap change after a few months, especially once they get beyond 18/19 years of age...

Well, I didn't miss too much after being banned for two weeks did I? Still the same old ridiculous people fucking around everywhere, trying to cause trouble.


----------



## xCaptainx

It was a very stupid speculation to make. 

'snap change' based on what, 3rd party recollection of fleeting introductions/discussions with band people at a show? right.


----------



## matt397

djentinc said:


> Well, I didn't miss too much after being banned for two weeks did I? Still the same old ridiculous people fucking around everywhere, trying to cause trouble.



Are you fucking kidding me ? You haven't been here 6 months, you've been banned at least once that I'm aware of, your rep is in the red, almost every post I've seen from you is either stirring up shit, gossip, insinuating you have some top secret information on insert here djent band or speculating on something you have no idea about and your pointing the finger at everyone else for stirring up shit ? You need to pull your head out of your ass, son.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

matt397 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me ? You haven't been here 6 months, you've been banned at least once that I'm aware of, your rep is in the red, almost every post I've seen from you is either stirring up shit, gossip, insinuating you have some top secret information on insert here djent band or speculating on something you have no idea about and your pointing the finger at everyone else for stirring up shit ? You need to pull your head out of your ass, son.



QFT

+1 Internet.


----------



## djentinc

matt397 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me ? You haven't been here 6 months, you've been banned at least once that I'm aware of, your rep is in the red, almost every post I've seen from you is either stirring up shit, gossip, insinuating you have some top secret information on insert here djent band or speculating on something you have no idea about and your pointing the finger at everyone else for stirring up shit ? You need to pull your head out of your ass, son.



The funny thing is that all my negative rep seems to be coming from the same guy...


----------



## Dan

matt397 said:


> Are you ....ing kidding me ? You haven't been here 6 months, you've been banned at least once that I'm aware of, your rep is in the red, almost every post I've seen from you is either stirring up ...., gossip, insinuating you have some top secret information on insert here djent band or speculating on something you have no idea about and your pointing the finger at everyone else for stirring up .... ? You need to pull your head out of your ass, son.








Back on topic, they do seem to be gelling more and more as the tour goes on. Seems that Al has mellowed a little bit too from what people have been saying. I swear i saw a photo where Al was actually smiling?!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Dan said:


> Back on topic, they do seem to be gelling more and more as the tour goes on. Seems that Al has mellowed a little bit too from what people have been saying. I swear i saw a photo where Al was actually smiling?!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

NaYoN said:


> Wow, Chris and Nick actually have some stage presence (unlike the previous guys) and Chris seems to be encouraging Al to move around a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> the band looks and sounds better with this lineup




Chillax to the max.


----------



## technomancer

You know it's entirely possible that

1) the lineup not getting along got to Al on the US leg
2) this is his first major tour AFAIK, so maybe he's just getting more comfortable and used to touring

It's good to see the live performance is improving as, as I have said before, I like the album 



djentinc said:


> The funny thing is that all my negative rep seems to be coming from the same guy...



Yeaaah, not it's not. Out of curiosity I looked and out of the people that have neg'ed you the most any one person has given you has been two


----------



## goldsteinat0r

technomancer said:


> You know it's entirely possible that
> 
> 1) the lineup not getting along got to Al on the US leg
> 2) this is his first major tour AFAIK, so maybe he's just getting more comfortable and used to touring
> 
> It's good to see the live performance is improving as, as I have said before, I like the album



Al obviously takes the music and the band VERY seriously so any tension on the road must have sucked the fun out of it for him and potentially the others. In a band like that I would imagine it has to be perfect or it would just never be right for anyone live or when writing. Also it had to be discouraging bc as he said, the pool for this kind of musician is very small.


----------



## kastenfrog

these just popped up


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Damn, Chris is fucking awesome showman and not any less of a singer. Why the hell he got kicked out of Periphery? Not that I really care because now he's kicking ass in HAARP..


----------



## anomynous

Can't really tell how Chris sounds from those, but good to see more vids popping up



EDIT: Alright, other than the crabcore-esque stage moves in the Escapist Notion and some of Chris' vocals in Disclosure, it sounds good.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Damn....they have improved A LOT. Also, Chris is the man for grabbing the one guy's camera and taking all of those photos. Chris is just genuinely a nice guy and very very humble.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Chis always reminds me of Randy Blythe, it's just nasty!

these live videos are restoring my faith in The Machine.


----------



## baptizedinblood

djentinc said:


> The funny thing is that all my negative rep seems to be coming from the same guy...




Yeah, I gave you two. For two totally different threads/reasons.












technomancer said:


> Yeaaah, not it's not. Out of curiosity I looked and out of the people that have neg'ed you *the most any one person has given you has been two*



*raises hand* 



djentinc said:


> That is true. However I can't help noticing the enormous change that's happened. I know this is simply mere speculation here, but what if he had mental health issues and he's now sorted them out?



Mental illness? You've got to be fucking kidding me. You've been banned for two weeks and you come back saying _that_? You seriously just don't get it. Contribute something positive to a thread and maybe you'll get some positive rep. Being a gossip queen is going to bite you in the ass eventually, both here and in real life. 



(To stay on topic) I really want to see these guys tour the US again. High hopes for Nick and Chris to be permanent members. What's the setlist for their Euro tour?


----------



## WhiteWalls

I'm genuinely happy that everything turned out this well, they are obviously having a blast on stage and now I'm excited to see them live on wednesday


----------



## JEngelking

Those new videos are bomb. Such a noticeable difference that there's good chemistry happening on stage, and actually REALLY fun to watch to boot.


----------



## djentinc

Fat-Elf said:


> ^Damn, Chris is fucking awesome showman and not any less of a singer. Why the hell he got kicked out of Periphery? Not that I really care because now he's kicking ass in HAARP..



Chris just didn't get on with Misha. He was the right kind of singer for Periphery (as is Spencer), he just didn't gel with the band. Also if you believe Misha's side of the story he did something which warranted him being fired to some extent.


----------



## djentinc

MetalBuddah said:


> Damn....they have improved A LOT. Also, Chris is the man for grabbing the one guy's camera and taking all of those photos. Chris is just genuinely a nice guy and very very humble.



Yeah, that was a really nice touch for him to do that. A good friend of mine met him when the tour stopped off in Manchester and he said that Chris was a really cool guy, same with Nick and Al.


----------



## djentinc

baptizedinblood said:


> What's the setlist for their Euro tour?



It's the same as the US tour's one (Esoteric Agenda, Pleidian Keys, Disclosure, Extension to One, The Escapist Notion).


----------



## Rook

Chris was great, he came off the stage really quick when I saw them and walked past my girlfriend and I, she said something like 'the singer was so good' and he kind turned around and was like 'thanks so much, can I have a hug?' She obliges, I photograph 






He was hilarious. He wasn't in a rush to get away but he didn't seem like an attention whore either just a fun, humble guy.


----------



## Prydogga

I love Chris. Wish I could be seeing this tour.


----------



## isispelican

djentinc said:


> Chris just didn't get on with Misha. He was the right kind of singer for Periphery (as is Spencer), he just didn't gel with the band. Also if you believe Misha's side of the story he did something which warranted him being fired to some extent.



Thats mostly wrong and its not why they kicked him, it doest matter anymore though, both Periphery and Chris have found their way it seems.


----------



## djentinc

isispelican said:


> Thats mostly wrong and its not why they kicked him, it doest matter anymore though, both Periphery and Chris have found their way it seems.



Yeah, I was only explaining what I'd heard. It's fairly common knowledge what happened to Chris and Periphery anyway. People just don't get on sometimes, it happens.


----------



## djentinc

Oh and whoever told me to go "back to UG", I never used the forums on that site. SUCK IT.


----------



## djentinc

Oh, now I'm being told to go and kill myself. Lovely. Thanks a bunch guys. You're really kind, helpful individuals.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^


----------



## djentinc

And oh yeah, when I did say I knew about the new line-up, you know who I was gonna say if I couldn't control my fucking mouth a bit less? Chris Baretto and Nick Llerlandi. Once again. SUCK IT.


----------



## MarkPopkie

Wwwoooooooowwwwww..... can we get this kid out of here already?

On-topic content:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuqpnNmO_Nk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8UaSHOy3GQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0Wpf8PQNU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4VggVMCr7M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaqeWlnhE4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CB6im1mEl4


----------



## edonmelon

djentinc said:


> *Lots of non-THM-related and self-centered posts*



Is this real life? 

On topic though; Yep, the new line-up absolutely kills. I can only imagine what Chris and Nick can add to Al's already impressive musical ideas, both vocal and instrumental-wise. Can you imagine a "Disclosure II" with jazzy interludes, modulations, Chris screaming his lungs out over Al's machine-gun riffing and Nick contributing the occasional jazzy solo?

One can dream...


----------



## eaeolian

There's actually more than a couple of you that could be up for a ban here, since he wouldn't keep trolling if you wouldn't keep feeding him. Regardless, djentinc isn't adding anything to the discourse here, and won't be attempting it for another month.

All of you need to grow up a bit, though - and now I'll be watching.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

eaeolian said:


> There's actually more than a couple of you that could be up for a ban here, since he wouldn't keep trolling if you wouldn't keep feeding him. Regardless, djentinc isn't adding anything to the discourse here, and won't be attempting it for another month.
> 
> All of you need to grow up a bit, though - and now I'll be watching.



i have no idea why but i always read your posts in Judge Dredds voice


----------



## eaeolian

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i have no idea why but i always read your posts in Judge Dredds voice



I AM DUH LARW!


----------



## Equivoke

djentinc said:


> And oh yeah, when I did say I knew about the new line-up, you know who I was gonna say if I couldn't control my fucking mouth a bit less? Chris Baretto and Nick Llerlandi. Once again. SUCK IT.



Do you want a prize?


----------



## eaeolian

Equivoke said:


> Do you want a prize?



...and off you go! Anyone else want a week off?


----------



## NaYoN

Chris sounds way better than Mike in those vids that MarkPopkie just posted, and his stage presence is way better too.

I love how he grabs the camera from the audience, films himself and Al, and gives it back.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Dear Haarp Machine: Please a-comma to America.

Signed,
goldsteinat0r


----------



## isispelican

Exclusive: interview with The HAARP machine | got-djent.com


----------



## goldsteinat0r

isispelican said:


> Exclusive: interview with The HAARP machine | got-djent.com


 
In this interview Chris Baretto calls out Misha Mansoor. Lolz


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

goldsteinat0r said:


> Dear Haarp Machine: Please a-comma to America.
> 
> Signed,
> goldsteinat0r


And Iceland!

I want to see them so badly.

Forgot to ask a couple of pages back, is the drummer in another band? He sounds really good from the videos I've watched, big shoes to fill and all that.

*Edit:* Haha, ninja'd by the interview. Had opened it in a new window. Started reading it and saw this:

"*Al, you are the founding member of The HAARP Machine. Nicholas, you and Chris Barretto are in Ever Forthright. But John, most people don't know who you are! Could you tell us who you are and where you're from?* *John*: I'm from Belfast in Ireland, I play in some local bands there. But I guess there isn't anything major going on. I just got onto this."
*
Edit 2:*
Great interview. Highly recommended.


----------



## anomynous

goldsteinat0r said:


> In this interview Chris Baretto calls out Misha Mansoor. Lolz


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Great interview. And Chris didn't say anything that wasn't true, imo.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

anomynous said:


>


 

To be clear, not trying to stir the shit, but he definitely does do it.


----------



## xCaptainx

well, 'to be clear' no one was named or shamed directly, so no, that's just pure speculation. Keep the drama Llama outta here....


----------



## matt397

xCaptainx said:


> well, 'to be clear' no one was named or shamed directly, so no, that's just pure speculation. Keep the drama Llama outta here....


Yeah I think he was pretty respectful and professional in his response and basically just expresses his desire for musicians to be just that, musicians, and not gossip queens. 
After seeing these live vids I'm really really hoping HAARP does another America tour and brings out Chris and Nick again.


----------



## trianglebutt

Wow, Al's list of influences was very surprising and very cool!


----------



## edonmelon

trianglebutt said:


> Wow, Al's list of influences was very surprising and very cool!



Indeed! I didn't expect him to name Daron Malakian at all


----------



## JosephAOI

Really? Daron was completely expected to me. You can definitely hear the influence in Al's playing imo


----------



## Lorcan Ward

edonmelon said:


> Indeed! I didn't expect him to name Daron Malakian at all



"From Vanity To Utility" couldn't sound any more like SOAD.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Tom Morello anyone? Those Whammy solos on the album..


----------



## edonmelon

JosephAOI said:


> Really? Daron was completely expected to me. You can definitely hear the influence in Al's playing imo





drawnacrol said:


> "From Vanity To Utility" couldn't sound any more like SOAD.



I clearly haven't listened to SOAD nearly enough then


----------



## RobZero

i think you didn't get the point bro


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JosephAOI said:


> Really? Daron was completely expected to me. You can definitely hear the influence in Al's playing imo


While true you don't exactly see/hear a lot of prog metal guitarists name dropping SOAD these days.

I want to point out something in the interview no one has commented on, maybe this was common knowledge but...Disclosure was written 4 years ago and the new album is already written. I had no idea.


----------



## Ralyks

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I want to point out something in the interview no one has commented on, maybe this was common knowledge but...Disclosure was written 4 years ago and the new album is already written. I had no idea.



Definitely noticed this, and think he said he may already have material for album 3?

If album 2 is written, and you have that amazing line-up going right now... Yeeeaaahhh.....


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Ralyks said:


> Definitely noticed this, and think he said he may already have material for album 3?
> 
> If album 2 is written, and you have that amazing line-up going right now... Yeeeaaahhh.....


He said that the second one, which he already has written, will be different and the next one after that as well but that may very well be speculation on his part knowing himself and his writing style. Or maybe he has ideas/riffs/songs already, a lot can happen in 4 years.

I hope this line-up records the next album with him. It would probably bring new fans to THM and Ever Forthright as well as some great publicity.


----------



## kastenfrog

finally someone put up a video of Esoteric Agenda and...  holy shit, chris baretto is awesome


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

kastenfrog said:


> finally someone put up a video of Esoteric Agenda and...  holy shit, chris baretto is awesome



HOLY SHIT!

The first clean line sounded so damn perfect. I love Chris Barretto.


----------



## kastenfrog

it's funny how, until this tour started, to me chris baretto was just "the afro dude, that got kicked out of periphery"  but fuck, those are some amazing vocals. never really gave ever forthright a listen , except for some guitar playthrough which i remember having too much dissonant stuff for my taste. maybe i give them another shot


----------



## baptizedinblood

Chris is fucking NAILING IT.


----------



## Rick

Damn, he has some killer vocal chops.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Gillen is the man. Insane player, and one of the nicest guys out.
I'm glad to see him doing so well.


----------



## lava

Wow, they sound totally great in that video!

This thread has gotten me re-listening to a little Ever Forthright. The fizzy guitar tone and buried drums on their album makes it hard to listen to, but they've got a couple of re-records of tracks from the album that sound absolutely amazing. Hopefully they'll do the rest of them!


----------



## Ralyks

Great video. Seriously, get a bassist and see what you can do with this lineup.

Side note, I'm wondering how Nick has the Mayones tuned, since most of their songs are 6 string drop C, no?


----------



## anomynous

Sounds killer. 


With that said, there's something that I'm not liking about some Chris' vocals. Can't put my finger on it. Maybe just used to Mike.


----------



## breadtruck

Ralyks said:


> Great video. Seriously, get a bassist and see what you can do with this lineup.
> 
> Side note, I'm wondering how Nick has the Mayones tuned, since most of their songs are 6 string drop C, no?



When I saw them it seemed like he was using the high 6 strings as Drop C, with a 7th low string tuned to whatever (possibly G?). I didn't see him use the low string, apart from once when Chris was name dropping the other bands on the tour at one of the breaks between songs, when he said "Monuments!", Nick started chugging on that low 7th string as a little memento to them.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Seeing Al throwin down at about 1:20 of that clip was cool.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

kastenfrog said:


> finally someone put up a video of Esoteric Agenda and...  holy shit, chris baretto is awesome




FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY!!! That breakdown before the transition into the first chorus where shit just drops is awesome!


----------



## NaYoN

Comparing Mike and Chris's live videos, Chris seems to be infinitely better. He nails everything, is way more energetic, and has a significantly more powerful voice.


----------



## edonmelon

breadtruck said:


> When I saw them it seemed like he was using the high 6 strings as Drop C, with a 7th low string tuned to whatever (possibly G?). I didn't see him use the low string, apart from once when Chris was name dropping the other bands on the tour at one of the breaks between songs, when he said "Monuments!", Nick started chugging on that low 7th string as a little memento to them.



Nick commented on his Mayones Demo video as a response to someone asking what the tuning was. He tunes it to GCGCFAD. You're right!


----------



## JEngelking

Chris Baretto sounds FUCKING AMAZING in that clip.  The whole band sounds tight from what I can hear, definitely wouldn't mind this lineup sticking around after the tour.


----------



## TIBrent

Wow that was an amazingly captured video. Chris was totally on point there, his cleans were super punchy & the growls equally as intense. The whole lineup meshes really well together it would seem. Another thing to point out, I am super glad Al ditched that Peavey head he played the last tour through it seems. That tone was just not cutting it live, now everything is much more articulate.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

As everyone else has said, Chris sounds awesome. Waaaaaaayyy better than I ever anticipated.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Holy crap, that video is so tight.


----------



## JEngelking

TIBrent said:


> Wow that was an amazingly captured video. Chris was totally on point there, his cleans were super punchy & the growls equally as intense. The whole lineup meshes really well together it would seem. Another thing to point out, I am super glad Al ditched that Peavey head he played the last tour through it seems. That tone was just not cutting it live, now everything is much more articulate.



That reminds me, what IS he using live now? Is that his rack and cab behind him? The sound does seem to have improved.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

lava said:


> Wow, they sound totally great in that video!
> 
> This thread has gotten me re-listening to a little Ever Forthright. The fizzy guitar tone and buried drums on their album makes it hard to listen to, but they've got a couple of re-records of tracks from the album that sound absolutely amazing. Hopefully they'll do the rest of them!


They talked about maybe re-recording the whole album in the got djent interview posted on a previous page.

Maybe I'm not picky enough but I'm not bothered by the sound on the Ever Forthright album. The only thing that bothers me are the first couple of notes in the sax solo in Latency and Tendencies. I like outside playing but I found the beginning to be too much too soon in the solo.

But that was quite off topic despite regarding current live members:

On topic again: I just noticed that video of Pleiadian Keys and Disclosure when wondering whether there was a video of the new line-up playing Disclosure. Every video makes me hope more and more that this line-up sticks around for at least one album.

Edit: To the ones asking about what Al is using, I believe it's a Laney head.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

JEngelking said:


> That reminds me, what IS he using live now? Is that his rack and cab behind him? The sound does seem to have improved.



Someone in this thread said they asked him and that he's using revalver software?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

goldsteinat0r said:


> Someone in this thread said they asked him and that he's using revalver software?


Oh, then the Laney is probably being used by someone else...

I was just going by the youtube videos btw.


----------



## TIBrent

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Oh, then the Laney is probably being used by someone else...
> 
> I was just going by the youtube videos btw.


I don't know dude, I mean there are four guys on stage, only two have guitars, only one is stage left & the Laney is on. Would make no sense to leave it on, even leave in stand by for another band's entire set. It could be that they are sharing some gear with Monuments, perhaps. Or at least trying it out, because that Laney is definitely powered up.


----------



## Ralyks

edonmelon said:


> Nick commented on his Mayones Demo video as a response to someone asking what the tuning was. He tunes it to GCGCFAD. You're right!



Thats what I figured pretty much. Nick is talented enough to either play without hitting that low G, or transpose the parts to incorporate the string.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

TIBrent said:


> I don't know dude, I mean there are four guys on stage, only two have guitars, only one is stage left & the Laney is on. Would make no sense to leave it on, even leave in stand by for another band's entire set. It could be that they are sharing some gear with Monuments, perhaps. Or at least trying it out, because that Laney is definitely powered up.


Yeah, it looked like it but I was just saying that if Al said something different I'd rather believe him than go with what I thought I saw on youtube.


----------



## Watty

djentinc said:


> _Last 3 posts_



You do know there's such a thing as a multi-quote button, right?

Edit: Holy page-back quote....ugh. Comment still stands though


----------



## Dayviewer

Live in Paris complete set, Pro Shot:


----------



## Opion

I was listening to Disclosure again recently and couldn't help but notice how similar the original vocalist sounds in comparison to Baretto. It only furthers my belief that this whole "conspiracy" the band formulated upon in the first place is way over our head.  I mean, seriously, he does a great job, which makes me curious to see how things will go after this last round of touring.

Pretty stoked they pulled it together, in addition to the clever choicing on musicians.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Opion said:


> I was listening to Disclosure again recently and couldn't help but notice how similar the original vocalist sounds in comparison to Baretto. It only furthers my belief that this whole "conspiracy" the band formulated upon in the first place is way over our head.  I mean, seriously, he does a great job, which makes me curious to see how things will go after this last round of touring.
> 
> Pretty stoked they pulled it together, in addition to the clever choicing on musicians.


 
Important to note the incredibly heavy use of autotune on Semesky's voice on Disclosure.  Sucks a little of the character out of his voice. Its sad.....mainly because, at least in a studio setting, he probably didn't need it.


----------



## Opion

goldsteinat0r said:


> Important to note the incredibly heavy use of autotune on Semesky's voice on Disclosure.  Sucks a little of the character out of his voice. Its sad.....mainly because, at least in a studio setting, he probably didn't need it.



True, although one could say that might be what they intended production wise (the whole record is super tight and seamless)? Whatever the case, it shows that the vocals can still sound good live, watching the Paris set Baretto right now and its nice hearing a natural rendition of the vocals.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I only watched a couple of live videos with Mike but one thing I really like that Chris does on top of everything already mentioned:

When clean and rough vocals overlap in the original song he always seems to choose the right one (in my opinion) where Mike (in the videos I saw) seemed to have a "when in doubt, scream" mindset.

Anyone else getting that vibe?


----------



## dmruschell

goldsteinat0r said:


> Important to note the incredibly heavy use of autotune on Semesky's voice on Disclosure.  Sucks a little of the character out of his voice. Its sad.....mainly because, at least in a studio setting, he probably didn't need it.



I was in a band with Mike and recorded him for 2 songs that were never released. Mike likes to use a lot of auto-tune in general. His voice sounds really good, but it does take away some of the character when it's tuned too much. Even in the live videos, he hit the notes just fine, so it's not like he can't do it. 

I'm floored at how good Chris is. I saw him back with Periphery, and he was good, but damn! 2 guitars also helps immensely. I'd be interested to see if they do get a full live lineup (bass).


----------



## kastenfrog

can you tell me where exactly or how you hear the autotune on disclosure.. i guess i only hear autotune when its obvious like t-pain and crap like that


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

kastenfrog said:


> can you tell me where exactly or how you hear the autotune on disclosure.. i guess i only hear autotune when its obvious like t-pain and crap like that


Same here. I was completely oblivious to its presence on Disclosure.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

kastenfrog said:


> can you tell me where exactly or how you hear the autotune on disclosure.. i guess i only hear autotune when its obvious like t-pain and crap like that


 
Its most obvious (to me anyway) during the chorus in Esoteric Agenda, and on the little vocal noodly bit on Pleiadian Keys ("I swear this fire / won't _buuuuuuuuurn_" that part) the jump between notes is pretty artificial sounding. Also the title track's chorus is pretty heavy with it.

I'm pretty sure its on every single clean part as far as I can tell. Now there's zero accusatory shit here because the guy obviously has serious vocal chops (even if he was a hack who fucking cares ). I personally figured it was done to ensure ZERO duff notes (because they'd REALLY stick out) and also to save time because bands like this are always under the gun time and moneywise, I imagine.

IMO it doesn't take away from the music in any way, its just a fact of the industry. 90% of vocal tracks you hear nowadays are autotuned, even if just slightly. And anyway Semesky's scream is so awesome that I'd very much forgive him for not having a great singing voice.


----------



## kastenfrog

goldsteinat0r said:


> Its most obvious (to me anyway) during the chorus in Esoteric Agenda, and on the little vocal noodly bit on Pleiadian Keys ("I swear this fire / won't _buuuuuuuuurn_" that part) the jump between notes is pretty artificial sounding. Also the title track's chorus is pretty heavy with it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its on every single clean part as far as I can tell. Now there's zero accusatory shit here because the guy obviously has serious vocal chops (even if he was a hack who fucking cares ). I personally figured it was done to ensure ZERO duff notes (because they'd REALLY stick out) and also to save time because bands like this are always under the gun time and moneywise, I imagine.
> 
> IMO it doesn't take away from the music in any way, its just a fact of the industry. 90% of vocal tracks you hear nowadays are autotuned, even if just slightly. And anyway Semesky's scream is so awesome that I'd very much forgive him for not having a great singing voice.



alright now that i informed myself a bit about autotune, i guess you're right. i always just saw autotune as the robotic voice making thing for popstars who cant sing for shit but it seems like a common thing used by most people. and i guess when you can perform it live well, its all fine. espacially with the "under the gun" fact.


----------



## dmruschell

goldsteinat0r said:


> Its most obvious (to me anyway) during the chorus in Esoteric Agenda, and on the little vocal noodly bit on Pleiadian Keys ("I swear this fire / won't _buuuuuuuuurn_" that part) the jump between notes is pretty artificial sounding. Also the title track's chorus is pretty heavy with it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its on every single clean part as far as I can tell. Now there's zero accusatory shit here because the guy obviously has serious vocal chops (even if he was a hack who fucking cares ). I personally figured it was done to ensure ZERO duff notes (because they'd REALLY stick out) and also to save time because bands like this are always under the gun time and moneywise, I imagine.
> 
> IMO it doesn't take away from the music in any way, its just a fact of the industry. 90% of vocal tracks you hear nowadays are autotuned, even if just slightly. And anyway Semesky's scream is so awesome that I'd very much forgive him for not having a great singing voice.



Melodyne works better at being able to preserve the nuances of the singer, but it's incredibly time consuming and can sound a bit robotic too if used too much. So many vocal tracks are tuned these days that it's the new "norm." However, I did hear that on Periphery 2, they didn't pitch or time correct the main vocal track, so props to them.

Yeah, no bashing or accusatory shit intended here either. The guy is a perfectionist when it comes to his own voice and his recordings, which is why I think he wanted to tune his vocals when I worked with him (even if they didn't need it), just to make sure they were perfect (or "too perfect," depending on your point of view). Either way, the guy's got a voice.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

dmruschell said:


> I did hear that on Periphery 2, they didn't pitch or time correct the main vocal track, so props to them.


 
Seriously? Wow. Spencer is a beast. Most of that stuff is pretty damn difficult pitch and pattern wise.



dmruschell said:


> Yeah, no bashing or accusatory shit intended here either. The guy is a perfectionist when it comes to his own voice and his recordings, which is why I think he wanted to tune his vocals when I worked with him (even if they didn't need it), just to make sure they were perfect (or "too perfect," depending on your point of view). Either way, the guy's got a voice.


 
I feel like a lot of singers who front bands like he has would be that way...its just the nature of the genre. Cool insight though, thank you.


----------



## lava

I hate to go off topic here, but...

I'm just a little disturbed by the notion that these days it's surprising to people that an exemplary vocal performance, such as Spencer's on PII, wasn't done with autotune.

I mean, I get it how pervasive it is in modern music, that I hear it every day without knowing it, but in my opinion if you can't sing on pitch you're not truly a singer. That's what singing is at it's very core - accurately hitting a chosen pitch. 

I used to sing professionally in a classical music choir for 10 years. There is no way that anybody who couldn't sing on pitch would have been allowed to join. That's true of *all* successful singers in classical music. If I were a modern rock singer, there's no way I'd even let somebody use autotune on my recorded performance. I'd redo it until I'd sung it on pitch. And if I were auditioning vocalists for a band, I wouldn't let somebody who couldn't stay on pitch be the singer. I mean, that's just embarassing. People who can't stay on pitch in a quiet environment are not good musicians. Period. 

So can we all try to keep our standards up here, and assume that a good performance is just that? I'd rather be let down later on than assume the worst from the start. 

The THM full-set video shows that, for the most part, Chris is an excellent singer. Great power and range, although I did hear him go a little flat at times, but in that noisy environment it may be hard to hear yourself.


----------



## drmosh

kastenfrog said:


> can you tell me where exactly or how you hear the autotune on disclosure.. i guess i only hear autotune when its obvious like t-pain and crap like that



autotune can be subtle too. It's not all cher, who I want to punch


----------



## TIBrent

That was an awesome performance, I watched the entire thing while I worked. The only, & I mean only thing I could say about it, & take it with a grain of salt, is directed at Al & I would say, take a lesson from your performing band mates. When the set is over, come high five people, say whats up to the crowd, you 'may' just lose whatever negative rep is left about you if the crowd comes to respect not just your performing skills, but your cool nature as well. It looked from the video like he just walked off stage while everyone else hung back a bit. But just my take on it. Thanks for sharing dude.


----------



## Ralyks

I love the extra "Believe we can achieve this in our lifetime" bit Chris adds. I find new reasons to love this line-up everyday.


----------



## JEngelking

Cool video. Everything sounds pretty spot-on, I too like that extra line he added.  The whole part with Chris going around with the camera was awesome, very amusing.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

TIBrent said:


> That was an awesome performance, I watched the entire thing while I worked. The only, & I mean only thing I could say about it, & take it with a grain of salt, is directed at Al & I would say, take a lesson from your performing band mates. When the set is over, come high five people, say whats up to the crowd, you 'may' just lose whatever negative rep is left about you if the crowd comes to respect not just your performing skills, but your cool nature as well. It looked from the video like he just walked off stage while everyone else hung back a bit. But just my take on it. Thanks for sharing dude.



People have been talking about him coming into the crowd at the shows and socializing on this tour. I think he even let a few members play the Varberg.


----------



## trianglebutt

Chris is DESTROYING! As much as everyone gave Al crap about his live playing, I thought Mike's high notes sounded just as shaky as Al's solos in some of the videos I saw. Chris has way more confidence in the higher range and lets the notes really ring out. 

And he has a fucking afro.


----------



## Bruceywilliams

Regardless of all the shit. This band is now killin


----------



## gunch

Extension to One. That song makes me happy to be alive.

Are there any other songs that have that same happy-ish energy and brutality?


----------



## Ralyks

silverabyss said:


> Extension to One. That song makes me happy to be alive.



This. I initially gave the lyrics some crap (I still think they're kinda the only low point of the album) as they read more like reports more than lyrics, but this song just gives me so much positive energy and makes me happy to be alive.


----------



## TIBrent

WildBroskiAppears said:


> People have been talking about him coming into the crowd at the shows and socializing on this tour. I think he even let a few members play the Varberg.


Oh sweet, very good to hear!


----------



## vent187

Here's an interview they did. Sorry if some one already posted it. I didn't find it in this thread.

Music on 11 The HAARP Machine Interview at The Chameleon Room - YouTube


----------



## goldsteinat0r

TIBrent said:


> That was an awesome performance, I watched the entire thing while I worked. The only, & I mean only thing I could say about it, & take it with a grain of salt, is directed at Al & I would say, take a lesson from your performing band mates. When the set is over, come high five people, say whats up to the crowd, you 'may' just lose whatever negative rep is left about you if the crowd comes to respect not just your performing skills, but your cool nature as well. It looked from the video like he just walked off stage while everyone else hung back a bit. But just my take on it. Thanks for sharing dude.


 
Idk man, if I was playing a strandberg on stage I'd get that shit back in the road case quick, then socialize. 

Though, as mentioned above, he did share it with a few members here.


----------



## Fat-Elf

lava said:


> People who can't stay on pitch in a quiet environment are not good musicians. Period.



Well fuck, I guess there goes my chance of becoming a succesful guitarist..


----------



## TheFerryMan

I /really/ want chris to be the permanent vocalist...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

TheFerryMan said:


> I /really/ want chris to be the permanent vocalist...


Me too though I must admit that seeing the "/really/" part from the corner of my eye I expected a 4chan reference for some reason...


----------



## lava

Fat-Elf said:


> Well fuck, I guess there goes my chance of becoming a succesful guitarist..



There are plenty of successful musicians with horrible pitch. Whether or not they are skilled musicians is another thing. And if you're a guitarist, as long as you know how to tune your guitar you're probably okay. Vocals might be another story...


----------



## Renen

This video is awesome!


----------



## right_to_rage

^ That was a killer performance, theres so much life in this band now


----------



## JEngelking

That was awesome. Al even givin' out high fives there.  Man oh man this lineup needs to stay, the good vibes that I get off all the recent tour videos just make me smile, so much fun to watch.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Dayviewer said:


> Live in Paris complete set, Pro Shot:




Man that is tight. Shit.  Thoroughly enjoyed and I hope they come to the US really soon.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Did anyone ask Al if the Sitar and Koto on the record are real or VST/Synths?

If they're VSTs I wanna know where they came from.


----------



## Necropitated

So I started tabbing Machine Over because some people were requesting it. Still incomplete.
I'll continue tabbing later.
Here it is (and an incomplete tab of From Vanity To Utility):
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/HAARP-TABS.rar


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

goldsteinat0r said:


> Did anyone ask Al if the Sitar and Koto on the record are real or VST/Synths?
> 
> If they're VSTs I wanna know where they came from.


In the album booklet it says that Al plays them if I remember correctly.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

goldsteinat0r said:


> Did anyone ask Al if the Sitar and Koto on the record are real or VST/Synths?
> 
> If they're VSTs I wanna know where they came from.



Seriously, this. I've been incorporating a decent amount of Sitar and other world instruments into my writing via VST and I'd love some high quality ones. Only thing is that Al is credited as "Guitar/Sitar/Koto" in the CD liner notes so I have a hunch he might actually play the instruments? Only thing is the Sitar doesn't sound very "full" like a real one would, but that could be production


----------



## goldsteinat0r

RagtimeDandy said:


> Seriously, this. I've been incorporating a decent amount of Sitar and other world instruments into my writing via VST and I'd love some high quality ones. *Only thing is that Al is credited as "Guitar/Sitar/Koto" in the CD liner notes so I have a hunch he might actually play the instruments?* Only thing is the Sitar doesn't sound very "full" like a real one would, but that could be production


 


Yeah I noticed that too, and it would make sense given his background, but during the whole shitstorm like 2 threads ago somebody said something cryptic (lol) about how he "doesn't own or have access to such instruments," so I was just curious.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

goldsteinat0r said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, and it would make sense given his background, but during the whole shitstorm like 2 threads ago somebody said something cryptic (lol) about how he "doesn't own or have access to such instruments," so I was just curious.



If I had to take a guess it's that same guy that kept claiming he had inside info and got all 4th grade "TOLD YOU SO!" (despite not actually saying anything in the first place...) when the new lineup was announced or revealed. 

My point is, take it was a grain of salt 

Al is obviously a talented guy so I wouldn't be shocked if he did in fact play those instruments. After all, the koto usage is pretty basic so I doubt someone proficient at music in general would have too much difficulty learning a relatively simple part. The sitar work on the other hand seems decently difficult so that's another story. I guess we'll find out the day Al stops being so damn cryptic


----------



## Fat-Elf

RagtimeDandy said:


> I guess we'll find out the day the interviewers stop asking the same basic questions as everyone else and ask something that actually matters.



*fixed


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Fat-Elf said:


> *fixed


 
Yeah he seems like a very serious person but still willing to answer questions.


----------



## Fat-Elf

goldsteinat0r said:


> Yeah he seems like a very serious person but still willing to answer questions.



Yeah and I think something like that is not a business secret or anything even though he have got so much shit about the production methods of the Disclosure.


----------



## lava

Did you guys see the poll that Sumerian posted on all of their bands' Facebook pages? "Which two Sumerian bands do you want to see collaborate together?"

One of the options is "The HAARP Machine/Guitar Pro". I kid you not.


----------



## xethicx

I checked these guys out when I heard Alex Rudinger was in the band. Ive been following him since he submitted a demo to Neuraxis and since then Ive really dug his work. Ordinance is still my favourite work of his although it is very exciting to see him in the faceless. 

I never really pay attention as to whos in and out of bands globally unless its a band I am a huge fan of and even then,,, meh. But when I looked into this band a bit more I noticed they have no members and it is just one dude at this point?

I dont want to read 30 pages, can someone give me the simple quick point form version of whats up with this band, what happened and if there will be another record?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

xethicx said:


> I checked these guys out when I heard Alex Rudinger was in the band. Ive been following him since he submitted a demo to Neuraxis and since then Ive really dug his work. Ordinance is still my favourite work of his although it is very exciting to see him in the faceless.
> 
> I never really pay attention as to whos in and out of bands globally unless its a band I am a huge fan of and even then,,, meh. But when I looked into this band a bit more I noticed they have no members and it is just one dude at this point?
> 
> I dont want to read 30 pages, can someone give me the simple quick point form version of whats up with this band, what happened and if there will be another record?



Everyone but Al, the composer and founder, quit the band due to personal differences. Shit storm aside (mostly forum side) it all appears to be pretty civil. Al's now got hired guns from Ever Forthright and a guy from Ireland on drums for touring. He said he's already got another album finished and the guys from Ever Forthright certainly aren't against staying in the band, but Ever Forthright is their "baby". So at this point it's technically just Al with a finished album waiting for other people to hop on board. There's been no official announcement for an album to be recorded any time soon so don't expect one any time soon, but aside from people leaving the band/project is very much alive and well


----------



## Opion

lava said:


> Did you guys see the poll that Sumerian posted on all of their bands' Facebook pages? "Which two Sumerian bands do you want to see collaborate together?"
> 
> One of the options is "The HAARP Machine/Guitar Pro". I kid you not.



OH. MY. FUCKING. GOD.

So good.


----------



## Estilo

There's also Periphery/ The HAARP Machine. If you know what I mean .


----------



## Fat-Elf

Estilo said:


> There's also Periphery/ The HAARP Machine. If you know what I mean .



I actually voted that one.


----------



## HyperShade

^ I made that option up hahah....


----------



## Necropitated

I just finished the tab for Machine Over. Here it is:
Edit: had some mistakes in it.....new version further down.


----------



## FooBAR

I...don't quite get all the hate/ridicule for this band. 

Al'Mumin writes pretty kickass riffs, period. Whether he can play them live or not isn't exactly a big deal for me.

Seems to me like a lot of people can't quite enjoy music for what it is, and instead feel the uncontrollable urge to bring in technical skills/personality in the mix.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

FooBAR said:


> I...don't quite get all the hate/ridicule for this band.
> 
> Al'Mumin writes pretty kickass riffs, period. Whether he can play them live or not isn't exactly a big deal for me.
> 
> Seems to me like a lot of people can't quite enjoy music for what it is, and instead feel the uncontrollable urge to bring in technical skills/personality in the mix.


I think it's more that people feel cheated. Its like a hot girl who's a cave troll without makeup. Personally I dont card since Disclosure is just a damn good album lol



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Necropitated

I think I had some mistakes in the Machine Over tab, so here
is a new version, this time with drums 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Machine Over.rar


----------



## TIBrent

Great job on the tab dude, as far as I can tell you nailed it.


----------



## Nats

Damn, the only person to pull off live vocals worse than spencer is barretto. No wonder periph got rid of him. No biggie, still love his uncle/dad/grandfather/whatever relation Ray is to him since I'm a big salsa fan.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^you better put your flame suit on


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

RagtimeDandy said:


> I think it's more that people feel cheated. Its like a hot girl who's a cave troll without makeup. Personally I dont card since Disclosure is just a damn good album lol


I'd say it's more like a person you enjoy hanging out with alone but when your in a group things tend to go sour.



Nats said:


> Damn, the only person to pull off live vocals worse than spencer is barretto. No wonder periph got rid of him.


Are you serious?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nats said:


> Damn, the only person to pull off live vocals worse than spencer is barretto. No wonder periph got rid of him. No biggie, still love his uncle/dad/grandfather/whatever relation Ray is to him since I'm a big salsa fan.



Worst attempt at sarcasm ever?


----------



## breadtruck

Nats said:


> Damn, the only person to pull off live vocals worse than spencer is barretto. No wonder periph got rid of him. No biggie, still love his uncle/dad/grandfather/whatever relation Ray is to him since I'm a big salsa fan.



Can't tell if trolling or just have ludicrously high standards for live vocal performances on a continent-wide tour.


----------



## Triple7

Yea that has to be a joke, Baretto's live vocals are ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Albek

> Baretto's live vocals are ridiculously awesome.


I agree.
I think that this lineup is really amazing. I saw them in Milan ,was a fantastic show, and they are technically perfect. It's really a shame that this lineup cannot become final.


----------



## RoRo56

And now we wait. 

I must say that John Gillen did a great job on the drums. Reynolds' parts are tricky enough to play and he had big boots to fill after Alex Rudinger's stint. I asked him if his role would become permanent and he just smiled and said maybe.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Albek said:


> It's really a shame that this lineup cannot become final.


Why can't it?

Everyone seems to be interested.


----------



## matt397

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Why can't it?
> 
> Everyone seems to be interested.



Because Ever Forthright, that can't cease, and won't. 

But it would be cool if they could balance both bands. I'm sure it would be pretty complicated to balance album cycles and touring schedules between 2 bands though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

matt397 said:


> Because Ever Forthright, that can't cease, and won't.
> 
> But it would be cool if they could balance both bands. I'm sure it would be pretty complicated to balance album cycles and touring schedules between 2 bands though.


Well, a lot of people do balance it so while it might make touring less frequent I'd love to see them at least record the next album with this line up.

They've already implied that if they see that it's possible to juggle both bands they will.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Ok so....it is IMPOSSIBLE to find Al on Facebook even though in that Varberg video Ola Strandberg says they communicated that way. But today I was browsing and talking to some peeps, then suddenly in the right-hand side in the "People You May Know" box....AL APPEARED WITH "X" MUTUAL FRIENDS! So I added him, then tried searching him up and still nothing came up.

....feel like I found a ghost....or witnessed one. 

(Edit: says he joined yesterday.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I had him on fb a long time ago but he deleted me it seems.


----------



## Necropitated

I think it's his real account. Nick and John are friends with him.
I tried to add him but still no answer. 
I am surprised how young he is XD. Born in january 1990.


----------



## Opion

WHAT? He's only 2 years older than me? Fuck, I need to step up my game.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Opion said:


> WHAT? He's only 2 years older than me? Fuck, I need to step up my game.



Yeah same lol


----------



## Draceius

Opion said:


> WHAT? He's only 2 years older than me? Fuck, I need to step up my game.



6 years older than me, I feel a little better about my capabilities


----------



## Nats

Necropitated said:


> I think it's his real account. Nick and John are friends with him.
> I tried to add him but still no answer.
> I am surprised how young he is XD. Born in january 1990.



1990?!? Fuck, I thought he was like 40. 

On second listen to that video it seems the live vocals got better. Probably just the first song sorting out ear monitoring and shit.


----------



## Equivoke

Haha it's not that surprising, he looks pretty young.


----------



## Ralyks

Crap, he's 3 years younger than me. Damn I need to get on my game...


----------



## Rook

Necropitated said:


> I think it's his real account. Nick and John are friends with him.
> I tried to add him but still no answer.
> I am surprised how young he is XD. Born in january 1990.



Woah same as me

Weirdly though, talking to him I felt like I was talking to someone my age or younger I just assumed age cos beard.

Weird.

Not that it matters.


----------



## JEngelking

Four or so years older than me. I thought he'd be older, just based on his whole apparent mentality and seriousness all the time, he's just so reserved and mature it seems.


----------



## Adrian-XI

My bday is also January 1990. Damn!


----------



## TIBrent

dang, a lot of youngsters around these parts.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

My birthday, funny enough, is also in January 1990.


----------



## Eptaceros

TIBrent said:


> dang, a lot of youngsters around these parts.



Not too surprising, judging from the amount of love My Chemical Romance got from this board.


----------



## Dayviewer

TIBrent said:


> dang, a lot of youngsters around these parts.


Still older than the average UG'er


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Dayviewer said:


> Still older than the average UG'er



Yes, most of us have hit puberty.


----------



## Sunyata

OMG guys we are all either a little older, younger, or the same age as Al!!!!!! This is so amazing and cool! Let's have another page of [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!*!(*&@(*%!(


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Sunyata said:


> OMG guys we are all either a little older, younger, or the same age as Al!!!!!! This is so amazing and cool! Let's have another page of [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!*!(*&@(*%!(



Lol my thoughts exactly


----------



## Equivoke

I wonder if Any of the second album a similar pre production stage to these:





Although they are sans-drummer so probably not.


----------



## Blasphemer

Re-listening to this album after some time away from it (and all the drama  ) is definitely a good thing. I'm actually really appreciating the riffs, tone, and general composition more now than I was before.


----------



## Heroin

Equivoke said:


> I wonder if Any of the second album a similar pre production stage to these:
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are sans-drummer so probably not.



very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## djentinc

Equivoke said:


> I wonder if Any of the second album a similar pre production stage to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are sans-drummer so probably not.




I remember hearing this pre-pro stuff like 2 years ago, time flies .

Yeah, I would assume that Al probably has a whole load of demos on his computer somewhere.

Also, am I the only guy who thinks he's been heavily influenced by Emil Werstler? I mean, Lower The Populace sounds like something that could have come straight off a Dååth record.


----------



## RagtimeDandy




----------



## anomynous

Apparently Sumerian jacked some guy's audio and a lot of his video for that, without giving him credit. Along with other people's footage. They need to at least give credit, or could have just posted one of the normal videos.





At least according to his posts on FB https://www.facebook.com/thehaarpmachine/posts/165939560231658


----------



## lawizeg

So I finally decided to check out Haarp Machine a few days ago.. And I love it. Also Al Mu'min's new strandberg is amazing...so can i get some recommendations for songs/albums that I should check out first? 
I believe the song I heard was from their 2012 album..


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Their 2012 was their only one  the whole cd is pretty good, though.


----------



## djentinc

anomynous said:


> Apparently Sumerian jacked some guy's audio and a lot of his video for that, without giving him credit. Along with other people's footage. They need to at least give credit, or could have just posted one of the normal videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least according to his posts on FB https://www.facebook.com/thehaarpmachine/posts/165939560231658



I called them out about it in the comments on the video and I also told a friend who pro-shot the Paris show about it. They are apparently going to be crediting the clips, but that was only agreed upon when people started complaining...


----------



## RoRo56

djentinc said:


> I called them out about it in the comments on the video and I also told a friend who pro-shot the Paris show about it. They are apparently going to be crediting the clips, but that was only agreed upon when people started complaining...



They don't have to credit people for using footage of music that they own. Technically those people don't own that footage - it belongs to Sumerian.


----------



## Razzy

RoRo56 said:


> They don't have to credit people for using footage of music that they own. Technically those people don't own that footage - it belongs to Sumerian.



The label owns the recordings made under the contract, not the performance.


----------



## berzerkergang

RoRo56 said:


> They don't have to credit people for using footage of music that they own. Technically those people don't own that footage - it belongs to Sumerian.



So then by this line of thinking the paparazzi cant make money off photos off celebrities?

Seriously, look into things before trying to sound smart.


----------



## RoRo56

berzerkergang said:


> So then by this line of thinking the paparazzi cant make money off photos off celebrities?
> 
> Seriously, look into things before trying to sound smart.


Your example doesn't follow what I said. A song is copyrighted material, a human being is not.

I'm not trying to make myself sound smart, it was just an assumption I made. You would have to look at a bands contract to a label to definitively determine it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

RoRo56 said:


> A song is copyrighted material, a human being is not.


I'm going to copyright the shit out of the next Beckham baby.

It's the future!


----------



## Equivoke

RoRo56 said:


> Your example doesn't follow what I said. A song is copyrighted material, a human being is not.
> 
> I'm not trying to make myself sound smart, it was just an assumption I made. You would have to look at a bands contract to a label to definitively determine it.



He was probably a bit quick to jump on you like that, but I seriously doubt that Sumerian have any rights to an audience video of song performed by 1/4 of the band that recorded it.


----------



## lawizeg

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Their 2012 was their only one  the whole cd is pretty good, though.



 I was under the impression that since they seem to be so huge they had more, and Spotify was just limited. Haha thanks!


----------



## DLG

well the clip confirms that they don't sound like a trainwreck anymore live, but they are still far from great. 

the drummer is definitely not half as good as alex.


----------



## Draceius

djentinc said:


> I called them out about it in the comments on the video and I also told a friend who pro-shot the Paris show about it. They are apparently going to be crediting the clips, but that was only agreed upon when people started complaining...



Didn't you also get proved wrong by olly steele from monuments?


----------



## RoRo56

John Gillen posted this clip of him playing Esoteric Agenda yesterday. This was the audition video that he had to send to Al Mu'min.


----------



## JosephAOI

I liked all of Craig's drum parts personally 

EDIT: And I like Alex better in The Faceless


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## Equivoke

Well that doesn't seem real.


----------



## DLG

looks like they just recorded some random brown kid playing a guitar that may or may not be a blackmachine. well done, internet.


----------



## Randy

It's believable, since they recorded with Derya and he has one or more...?


----------



## Larrikin666

Guys....look at who posted the video. LOL. Mehtab is trolling this site even while he is banned!


----------



## axxessdenied

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## JEngelking

That cheeky bastard.


----------



## Sunyata

Said brown kid butchering HAARP riff is me. 

I guess we all look the same?


----------



## DVRP

Goddam it Mehtab


----------



## btm_fdr

Al Mu'min is such a massive bellend, i've met him a couple times. totally put me off his band


----------



## RoRo56

Any ideas as to what they'll do next? I'd love to know what happens next, how the search for new members is going, whether he plans to tour more extensively or start recording the next album. But knowing Mu'min we won't hear a thing.


----------



## djentinc

Draceius said:


> Didn't you also get proved wrong by olly steele from monuments?



He just stated that he'd filmed one of the clips, he didn't try to prove me wrong about anything. He was just being an annoying troll, like he is in 99.9% of his waking moments.



btm_fdr said:


> Al Mu'min is such a massive bellend, i've met him a couple times. totally put me off his band



I dunno if you could call him a "massive bellend", that may be a little harsh, but yeah... he doesn't come across as exactly the best guy ever.

Well, it's been a fair bit since that European tour ended and still no news about the future of the project. No cryptic statuses, nothing from Sumerian. Weird...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

djentinc said:


> Well, it's been a fair bit since that European tour ended and still no news about the future of the project. No cryptic statuses, nothing from Sumerian. Weird...


If there's nothing to report, there is nothing to report.


----------



## Draceius

djentinc said:


> He just stated that he'd filmed one of the clips, he didn't try to prove me wrong about anything. He was just being an annoying troll, like he is in 99.9% of his waking moments.



You of all people can't call anyone annoying, that comment was just unnecessary, like most of what you say. Olly's response probably wouldn't have been as hostile had you not already made a name for yourself as someone who spreads shit.


----------



## Equivoke

btm_fdr said:


> Al Mu'min is such a massive bellend, i've met him a couple times. totally put me off his band



Ahh lets not start this again. When I met him he was nice, definitely an introverted guy though.


----------



## djentinc

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> If there's nothing to report, there is nothing to report.



True dat.

Still, I'm interested as to what is actually going to happen with the project. It's well known by now that Al has a 2nd album already written and mapped out (see got-djent interview).


----------



## anomynous

Anybody have any secret sources that know something about what's going on with the band? We've gone almost 6 months with no activity/news at all.



Now that Chris is in Monuments that takes him off the table vocal-wise.


----------



## RoRo56

I sent the Sumerian Facebook a message asking if they were still on their roster and got this in reply.


> The HAARP Machine is still active on our roster and currently working on new material &#128522;


I sneakily put in that a I was a drummer too if they were doing auditions, but they didn't make any mention of it. However I did put a screenshot of the conversation on my own Facebook. John Gillen , who filled in with them, commented on it. 


> Trying to take my place, eh??


I asked him then if he was still in the band and his retort was:


> I'm still a drummer...



Now this was at the start of June, but it seems that Al is working on album two and John could be playing drums on it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

anomynous said:


> Anybody have any secret sources that know something about what's going on with the band? We've gone almost 6 months with no activity/news at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Chris is in Monuments that takes him off the table vocal-wise.



If a band is putting out regular updates, then they're doing something wrong


----------



## Renen

RoRo56 said:


> I sent the Sumerian Facebook a message asking if they were still on their roster and got this in reply.
> 
> I sneakily put in that a I was a drummer too if they were doing auditions, but they didn't make any mention of it. However I did put a screenshot of the conversation on my own Facebook. John Gillen , who filled in with them, commented on it.
> 
> I asked him then if he was still in the band and his retort was:
> 
> 
> Now this was at the start of June, but it seems that Al is working on album two and John could be playing drums on it.



That is awesome news. I can't wait for the next album and I wonder who Al is going to get to play on it. Al's stuff is awesome and I am anxious to hear what he has been working on.


----------



## TheAmercanLow

Hopefully something does come out of this, would love to hear what Al is cooking, douchebag or not.


----------



## Pweaks

So new album this year? That sounds great!


----------



## Renen

Pweaks said:


> So new album this year? That sounds great!




Thank you so much for that link! Wow a new album already? That would indeed be great!


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Al said in some really old interview that he's sitting on like 2 other albums worth of finished material that all tie in to the theme of the first record while also developing it. What a badass.


----------



## Renen

goldsteinat0r said:


> Al said in some really old interview that he's sitting on like 2 other albums worth of finished material that all tie in to the theme of the first record while also developing it. What a badass.



Wow, it sounds too good to be true. Do you know where I can find this interview?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Necrophagist are also meant to have two albums finished

I'd love to see the lads from Ever Forthright on the next album.


----------



## TheFerryMan

if i recall the interview correctly Album 2 is already finished and he was working on finishing up album 3, this was back when Bartello /started/ doing vocals for them so i'm sure album 3 is in some form of tracked already. 

but then again, I'M JUST GUESTIMATING!


----------



## Renen

TheFerryMan said:


> if i recall the interview correctly Album 2 is already finished and he was working on finishing up album 3, this was back when Bartello /started/ doing vocals for them so i'm sure album 3 is in some form of tracked already.
> 
> but then again, I'M JUST GUESTIMATING!



Ahh this is so awesome. Maybe if he releases all three albums at once we can enjoy a 45 min long album  

In all seriousness I cannot wait for new HAARP material. Dude is a genius.


----------



## Necropitated

Hey guys, decided to re-record "The Escapist Notion". I'm trying to get "Disclosure" completely recorded, though I'm a bit busy right now. The tab of "From Vanity To Utility" is almost finished. Only the last guitar riff and the drums are missing. I can upload the unfinished tab if you guys want to. Anyway, enjoy the video ;-)


----------



## Renen

Necropitated said:


> Hey guys, decided to re-record "The Escapist Notion". I'm trying to get "Disclosure" completely recorded, though I'm a bit busy right now. The tab of "From Vanity To Utility" is almost finished. Only the last guitar riff and the drums are missing. I can upload the unfinished tab if you guys want to. Anyway, enjoy the video ;-)




I would love more tabs! Thanks a ton for all the other ones you posted, I have been practicing them for ages (though I'm not even close to playing them full speed). 

Yet another amazing job on the cover, keep them coming my friend.


----------



## Dalcan

+1 for the tabs please!


----------



## Necropitated

I'm sorry it took me so long to upload the tab, I was offline the last days. So here's the tab of "From Vanity To Utility". It's still incomplete but the guitars are almost finished except the last riff. I'm pretty busy right now, so It could take me some time to complete the tab. Anyway, enjoy and thanks for the kind words ;-)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/63800797/HAARP-FVTU.rar


----------



## Equivoke

Cheers brah^

I'm glad I was proven wrong, when the album first came out I loved it but thought I would get bored of it pretty quickly, but jammed it today, still sick


----------



## Renen




----------



## anomynous

In case anybody cares, Alex has been uploading playthroughs he filmed over two years ago:






The descriptions for both videos:




> I proudly endorse Pearl Drums, Meinl Cymbals, Remo Drumheads, Vic Firth Drumsticks, & Gator Cases. Please note that this video was recorded well over two years ago, long before I was officially endorsing Remo Drumheads.
> 
> In case any of you missed the news way back when... I am no longer a member of The HAARP Machine. I, as well as vocalist Mike Semesky & bassist Ollie Rooney quit after our first tour due to personal differences with our guitarist.
> 
> With that said, I did an enormous amount of work during my time in the band and have very little to show for it at this point. I do however have a few play-through videos left that never saw the light of day. So, I've decided to go ahead and post them. This first one is for 'The Escapist Notion'. This was the first play-through I did for THM and I recorded it about a week after my last tour with Threat Signal... so this video is quite old now.
> 
> As always, mixing for this video was done by my good buddy Greg Macklin. He does great work and has very reasonable rates. If you're interested in mixing/mastering please hit him up -
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/limitlessgreg
> [email protected]
> 
> All drum parts on Disclosure were written and recorded by Craig Reynolds. Craig's a sick guy and comes up with great parts, it was a pleasure learning & playing them during my time in the band!
> 
> And lastly, if this video is removed from Youtube shortly after uploading it will be solely because the only remaining member of the band throws a fit and request that it be taken down. This is very possible, so please enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Thanks for watching and feel free to add me on your desired social network(s)!


----------



## DVRP

Old bandmate posted this today. Figured this might be appropriate for this thread. Sounds so much like Haarp


----------



## Draceius

Renen said:


>




I'm somewhere in that video, if you see a short mixed race guy with dreadlocks, it's me. It was an amazing gig, pretty much every band was flawless.


----------



## Jonathan20022

DVRP said:


> Old bandmate posted this today. Figured this might be appropriate for this thread. Sounds so much like Haarp




Definitely in the same vein, that's some really incredible stuff. I can't wait to hear this release also, been playing those tracks on Youtube for the past hour haha.


----------



## Watty

Doesn't the guy post here as well?


----------



## DVRP

Sure does


----------



## SmackyChot

anomynous said:


> In case anybody cares, Alex has been uploading playthroughs he filmed over two years ago:



Those songs sound so good without vocals... and I liked the vocals. 

If only they do an instrumental...

Say what you want about Al, but he can make some tasty riffs.


----------



## Mandrool

I just want Al to come back, despite all the shenanigans.


----------



## Maniacal

Wow! That Sol 2183 guy is ridiculous if he can play that stuff tight. 

3.08+ is some of the most over the top stuff I have heard.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

That line-up is CRAZY!

Edit: I wonder who will be filling the vacant spots in the HAARP Machine, hopefully they, or Sumerian, will release some info soon.


----------



## RoRo56

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> That line-up is CRAZY!
> 
> Edit: I wonder who will be filling the vacant spots in the HAARP Machine, hopefully they, or Sumerian, will release some info soon.



John Gillen will be on drums again anyway, the other spots could be anyone.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

11 seconds of insanity was posted to their facebook page today:

https://www.facebook.com/thehaarpmachine/?fref=nf

Pretty excited for another record. That first one was el monstro.


----------



## Wildebeest

Sounds super cool. Their first album was really well written.


----------



## Necropitated

I wouldn't get my hopes up for a fast release though guys. Last information I got from Al in August was that nothing is really going to happen over the next time. I think the teaser was released to keep relevant or to get relevant again.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I loved the first album. Hopefully he can get things back on track quickly and not turn into another Necrophagist.


----------



## Ralyks

Any idea on the lineup? I'm assuming not with the Ever Forthright dudes.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Necropitated said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up for a fast release though guys. Last information I got from Al in August was that nothing is really going to happen over the next time. I think the teaser was released to keep relevant or to get relevant again.



Oh yeah, these guys obviously have huge logistical and financial hurdles to get over but it was nice to see that they're still making music.


----------



## Necropitated

Ralyks said:


> Any idea on the lineup? I'm assuming not with the Ever Forthright dudes.



I was part of the band the last 2 years, though I was let go in late August this year. I have no idea who's part now, though Al was really secretive even back when I was still playing with him. Didn't want to tell us who our singer was, since that person never rehearsed with us.


----------



## anomynous

that's the dumbest sounding thing I've ever read


----------



## mikernaut

Damn Necropitated, that's such a shame. I've seen some of your videos and your a super talented beast of a player. I love Haarp's 1st album but it seems like the band just bleeds out soo many talented members 

It can't help Al's rep considering all the previous hijinx.


----------



## Sikthness

mikernaut said:


> Damn Necropitated, that's such a shame. I've seen some of your videos and your a super talented beast of a player. I love Haarp's 1st album but it seems like the band just bleeds out soo many talented members
> 
> It can't help Al's rep considering all the previous hijinx.



seriously, how many great players does this guy need to go through before sticking with a lineup?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Al has had 3 full lineup changes now I think. Hopefully he can at least get a new album out.



Necropitated said:


> I was part of the band the last 2 years, though I was let go in late August this year. I have no idea who's part now, though Al was really secretive even back when I was still playing with him. Didn't want to tell us who our singer was, since that person never rehearsed with us.



Thats such a shame, you would have been a great addition to the lineup. What was Al like top jam with and did he explain why there has been such a long break?


----------

